# G'z in the hop game!



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrin: first off lets give respect to those that rip........ernest house,, gary may,, zuess,, dino johnson,, ,,monte long,, but to those that inspired me to do what i do ....charles clayton,, og leappin lonnie,,..cpt ,,leappin lonnie big rat,, ted wells .bobby jr. jr batts . big honcho ect. i can go on but i don't want to close out my own topic because their are so many in this game..... who you got? :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Meme made his make in the hop game


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 7 2009, 09:54 AM~15002999
> *:biggrin:  lets talk about the gees in the hop game past and pras..... what do you guys no!! lets see!!!!!!!!!!! who go start it off???????????? zuess rip. gerry may rip....
> *


Hmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Sep 7 2009, 10:12 AM~15003142
> *Hmmmm  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: come on fuzz who you got??? :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Dope Topic!!!! This should very interesting real quick


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 7 2009, 09:54 AM~15002999
> *first off lets give respect to those that rip........ernest house,, gary may,, zuess,, dino johnson,,  but to those that inspired me to do what i do ....charles clayton,, leappin lonnie,, big rat,, ted wells ect. i can go on but i don't want to close out my own topic because their are so many in this game..... who you got?  :biggrin:
> *


>>>>>>>YOU NI66A<<<<<<< :biggrin: WHATCHIN' YOU AND ALL THE CRENSHAW ALL STARS ON DEM OLD ""YOUNG HOGG"" VHS TAPES...... BIG DWIGHT (WITT THE FIRST MONSTER LINCOLN ON THE STREET DOIN MAJOR INCHES) VOLUME #5 PUMPS & DUMPS FLAME ON!!!!!!!! >>GANGSTER, LONNIE BOLDEN, GARY MAY, FUBU, CRIP CHARLIE, CHOO-CHOO, TONY PARKER, DO-LO, J-BO, FOOTS, OJ, ZUESS, ROGER WITT THE GREEN DUECE, ME-ME, BIG PUNCHIE OF COURSE, MY WAY PAT, JERRY LAMM, MORE BOUNCE HUGO, 818 CHINAMAN 110% REAL NI66A, V-MAX, MONDO, LIL ERNIE, JOE AND MONDO ABBA UNITED HYDRAULICS, BIG SKEET, RUBIN & EFFRIN LOPEZ, FRANK IN AZ, THE LIST GOES ON. ""ALL CLEAN CHEVYS AND CADILLACS"" >>>>>>BRANG DAT REAL STREET SHIT BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yessad:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 7 2009, 10:44 AM~15003373
> *>>>>>>>YOU NI66A<<<<<<<  :biggrin:  WHATCHIN' YOU AND ALL THE CRENSHAW ALL STARS ON DEM OLD ""YOUNG HOGG"" VHS TAPES...... BIG DWIGHT (WITT THE FIRST MONSTER LINCOLN ON THE STREET DOIN MAJOR INCHES)  VOLUME #5 PUMPS & DUMPS FLAME ON!!!!!!!! >>GANGSTER, LONNIE BOLDEN, GARY MAY, FUBU, CRIP CHARLIE, CHOO-CHOO, TONY PARKER, DO-LO, J-BO, FOOTS, OJ, ZUESS, ROGER WITT THE GREEN DUECE, ME-ME, BIG PUNCHIE OF COURSE, MY WAY PAT, JERRY LAMM, MORE BOUNCE HUGO, 818 CHINAMAN 110% REAL NI66A, V-MAX,  MONDO, LIL ERNIE, JOE AND MONDO ABBA UNITED HYDRAULICS, BIG SKEET, RUBIN & EFFRIN LOPEZ, FRANK IN AZ, THE LIST GOES ON. ""ALL CLEAN CHEVYS AND CADILLACS"" >>>>>>BRANG DAT REAL STREET SHIT BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yessad:
> *


 :thumbsup: now thats some real shit........... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 7 2009, 10:44 AM~15003373
> *>>>>>>>YOU NI66A<<<<<<<  :biggrin:  WHATCHIN' YOU AND ALL THE CRENSHAW ALL STARS ON DEM OLD ""YOUNG HOGG"" VHS TAPES...... BIG DWIGHT (WITT THE FIRST MONSTER LINCOLN ON THE STREET DOIN MAJOR INCHES)  VOLUME #5 PUMPS & DUMPS FLAME ON!!!!!!!! >>GANGSTER, LONNIE BOLDEN, GARY MAY, FUBU, CRIP CHARLIE, CHOO-CHOO, TONY PARKER, DO-LO, J-BO, FOOTS, OJ, ZUESS, ROGER WITT THE GREEN DUECE, ME-ME, BIG PUNCHIE OF COURSE, MY WAY PAT, JERRY LAMM, MORE BOUNCE HUGO, 818 CHINAMAN 110% REAL NI66A, V-MAX,  MONDO, LIL ERNIE, JOE AND MONDO ABBA UNITED HYDRAULICS, BIG SKEET, RUBIN & EFFRIN LOPEZ, FRANK IN AZ, THE LIST GOES ON. ""ALL CLEAN CHEVYS AND CADILLACS"" >>>>>>BRANG DAT REAL STREET SHIT BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yessad:
> *



BIG FRANK "Franks Hydraulics" stopping traffic on glendale to gas hop and do quick bumper check!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

George from BLVD


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Nice topic


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT ABOUT BOX?


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 7 2009, 11:20 AM~15003703
> *WHAT ABOUT BOX?
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 7 2009, 02:24 PM~15003739
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


i was bout say you cant leave him out, mr mojo


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

John and jeff ryderz,meme locos,blvd la, bigjohn hhh,Augie lugos,jr twister,ron bm,shortys,Jr batts! Much respect


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 7 2009, 09:54 AM~15002999
> *:biggrin: first off lets give respect to those that rip........ernest house,, gary may,, zuess,, dino johnson,,  but to those that inspired me to do what i do ....charles clayton,, leappin lonnie,, big rat,, ted wells .bobby jr. jr batts . big honcho  ect. i can go on but i don't want to close out my own topic because their are so many in this game..... who you got?  :biggrin:
> *


shit homie all of the above and shit YOU, Mando, Shorty, V max (one my big inspirations when i started, and gotta give it up to young hogg because if it wasnt for him i would have not know about standards and real clean street shit. good topic homie, and also cant forget the midwest guys, like darin, nate, moyo, street riders, bob, bruce, nando, nim, brian, rob,d4l,pat, brian, dean, chris,wayne shit the list goes on


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Sergio & Rudy Deltoro


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

All those guys aready mentioned from the old Hogg tapes... i was way out here in 96 but the homie Kita got me hooked up with the Hogg tapes around volume 3 or 4, and i just kept buying them and soaking it up, so all those guys on the early Hogg tapes!

But besides those guys, the ones who have had the most influence on me have been the ones that were around me or always at events i went to like Stanley Staton Sr & Jr, Darin Johnson, Walter Stewart, Brent Greer, OG Chris from STL Individuals, Jay Foley, Pat Burke, Casey Hardin, the guys from REDS, Ralph Lamendola from Porkys, Hollywood Bob.... im sure ill think of about 5 more once i hit the add reply button, lol....


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 7 2009, 12:44 PM~15003373
> *>>>>>>>YOU NI66A<<<<<<<  :biggrin:  WHATCHIN' YOU AND ALL THE CRENSHAW ALL STARS ON DEM OLD ""YOUNG HOGG"" VHS TAPES...... BIG DWIGHT (WITT THE FIRST MONSTER LINCOLN ON THE STREET DOIN MAJOR INCHES)  VOLUME #5 PUMPS & DUMPS FLAME ON!!!!!!!! >>GANGSTER, LONNIE BOLDEN, GARY MAY, FUBU, CRIP CHARLIE, CHOO-CHOO, TONY PARKER, DO-LO, J-BO, FOOTS, OJ, ZUESS, ROGER WITT THE GREEN DUECE, ME-ME, BIG PUNCHIE OF COURSE, MY WAY PAT, JERRY LAMM, MORE BOUNCE HUGO, 818 CHINAMAN 110% REAL NI66A, V-MAX,  MONDO, LIL ERNIE, JOE AND MONDO ABBA UNITED HYDRAULICS, BIG SKEET, RUBIN & EFFRIN LOPEZ, FRANK IN AZ, THE LIST GOES ON. ""ALL CLEAN CHEVYS AND CADILLACS"" >>>>>>BRANG DAT REAL STREET SHIT BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yessad:
> *


I NEVER SEEN SKEET HOP HIS CAR, BUT IT DID DO SOME SERIOUS INCHES


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

MMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

switchman and homeboy from myway with the white box......at the time i had a 2door box... so i was always lookin for the ****** to put it down


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

BIG MOE MOE (R.I.P.)


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Of course SWITCHMAN!!!! In northern cali we had OG andy douglas!!

Andy's Hydraulics hit'n major inches way back in the day (1978) using tailgate pumps..
Andy's brother Ralphy Douglas with his clean ass lacquer black Impala, not some junker: 

Andy & Ralphy Douglas, true pioneers in the art of hop'n put'n down for East side San Jose, CA back in the day..
Andy founder of NEW STYLE CC

Sept 1978 / San Jose, CA - 63 inches 
Oct 1978 San Bernadino, Ca / 72 inches
Nov 1978 San Jose, CA / 81 inches


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 7 2009, 03:12 PM~15005081
> *switchman and homeboy from myway with the white box......at the time i had a 2door box... so i was always lookin for the ****** to put it down
> *


i say big nene he's still young but he got stripes,gangster hands down,switch you got stripes i remember first the younghogg i seen you on.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't forget yurself jimmy , you been puttin it down .. Great topic switch :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Sep 7 2009, 03:04 PM~15005475
> *Of course SWITCHMAN!!!!    In northern cali  we had OG andy douglas!!
> 
> Andy's Hydraulics hit'n major inches way back in the day (1978) using tailgate pumps..
> ...


Now thats O G I though old man Homie john was the only one that remembered Andys Hydraulics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

what about OG Switchman


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

RICHIE RICH,HAUNCHO,GANSTER, JR BATTS,LEAPIN LONNIE


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

what up ryderz


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 7 2009, 05:59 PM~15005852
> *i say big nene he's still young but he got stripes,gangster hands down,switch you got stripes i remember first  the younghogg i seen you on.
> *


I was thinking the same thing.....I aint in cali like you guys but I remember homeboy from maniacos "Rooster" having some clean hoppers doing major inches also


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*MANDO- HI/LOW HYDRAULICS....*


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 7 2009, 04:30 PM~15006191
> *what about OG Switchman
> *


 And who mite that be??????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 7 2009, 06:29 PM~15008447
> *And who mite that be??????
> *


some guy from individuals :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 7 2009, 08:01 PM~15008958
> *some guy from individuals :cheesy:
> *


 Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!! LoL


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 7 2009, 07:24 PM~15008347
> *MANDO- HI/LOW HYDRAULICS....
> *


lets keep it real Mando from Hi Low has done alot in this hopping game he invented that pump head or gear what ever you want to call it that changed the hop game to another level


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

i'm just getting n the hop game been lowriding 4 long time. homiez i look up to BIG JOHN, SWITCHMAN, HAPPY , SPIKE, AND 1 OF THE NORTHWEST BEST GARY..


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

ART FROM HOPPO'S


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Sep 7 2009, 08:23 PM~15010087
> *lets keep it real Mando from Hi Low has done alot in this hopping game he invented that pump head or gear what ever you want to call it that changed the hop game to another level
> *


Marzocchi http://www.marzocchigroup.com/pompe/pompe....&Sito=usa-pompe owes him alot of money then for letting him use their name


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 7 2009, 05:00 PM~15003051
> *Meme made his make in the hop game
> *


x 100 back in the day he was one of the best in the game.mando from hi-low,gangsta always was done to put it down,big punchie,big ratt,hell man theres way to many to list,big john for sure,spike,todd,switchman,rooster,ron.to many to listthe ones i respect the most are the ones still doing it after all these years.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 7 2009, 07:29 PM~15008447
> *And who mite that be??????
> *


that would be Chris Coca :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 8 2009, 03:38 AM~15010300
> *i'm just getting n the hop game been lowriding 4 long time. homiez i look up to BIG JOHN, SWITCHMAN, HAPPY , SPIKE, AND 1 OF THE NORTHWEST BEST GARY..
> *


X2 for Greasy Gary, 

+ Shue and Big Tony from Showtime CC, 
Joey, Manny, raliegh and lil Ernie when he was still lil Ernie and the rest of Legacy CC.. cant forget Big Cliff from Seattles USO chapter .. 
and that 64 from Mixed Company the name draws a blank but i will never forget that lo-lo

and i cant forget my NW homie Clint for getting me into this! esp after seeing nothing but under carriage in the mirrors


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

what about rag top ralph with his 63 super sport


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 7 2009, 09:54 AM~15002999
> *:biggrin: first off lets give respect to those that rip........ernest house,, gary may,, zuess,, dino johnson,,  but to those that inspired me to do what i do ....charles clayton,, leappin lonnie,, big rat,, ted wells .bobby jr. jr batts . big honcho  ect. i can go on but i don't want to close out my own topic because their are so many in this game..... who you got?  :biggrin:
> *



I GOT BOBBY JR.AND U SWITCHMAN IM NEW TO THE GAME BUT IM LEAVEING A NAME FOR MY SELF SO ONE DAY SOME ONE MIGHT PUT MY NAME ON HERE. AND IF U DONT NO IT IT BACKBUMMPERJUAN


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 7 2009, 10:11 PM~15010691
> *X2 for Greasy Gary,
> 
> + Shue and Big Tony from Showtime CC,
> ...


most ever1 still around chilling ........ greasy gary still comes out aND does his thing.. but ya thats whats up..............


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Sep 7 2009, 11:16 PM~15011242
> *I GOT BOBBY JR.AND U SWITCHMAN IM NEW TO THE GAME BUT IM LEAVEING  A  NAME FOR MY SELF SO ONE DAY SOME ONE MIGHT PUT MY NAME ON HERE. AND IF    U DONT NO IT IT BACKBUMMPERJUAN
> *


THATS RIGHT READ THE SHIRT !!!! YOU NOT JUST NEW TO IT.. YOU TRUE TO IT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 7 2009, 01:53 PM~15004929
> *All those guys aready mentioned from the old Hogg tapes... i was way out here in 96 but the homie Kita got me hooked up with the Hogg tapes around volume 3 or 4, and i just kept buying them and soaking it up, so all those guys on the early Hogg tapes!
> 
> But besides those guys, the ones who have had the most influence on me have been the ones that were around me or always at events i went to like Stanley Staton Sr & Jr, Darin Johnson, Walter Stewart, Brent Greer, OG Chris from STL Individuals, Jay Foley, Pat Burke, Casey Hardin, the guys from REDS, Ralph Lamendola from Porkys, Hollywood Bob.... im sure ill think of about 5 more once i hit the add reply button, lol....
> *


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 7 2009, 04:04 PM~15005913
> *Don't forget yurself jimmy , you been puttin it down .. Great topic switch :thumbsup:
> *


yeah jimmy,, i remember all the show n go toys back in the day :biggrin:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

O.G LEAPIN LONNIE my pops :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 7 2009, 04:04 PM~15005913
> *Don't forget yurself jimmy , you been puttin it down .. Great topic switch :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie but to these real og's out here im still new booty lololol. lets get some pics of all these great inspriations hoppers out here


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 8 2009, 08:42 AM~15012708
> *thanks homie but to these real og's out here im still new booty lololol.  lets get some pics of all these great inspriations hoppers out here
> *


Jimmy's the man in my book!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 8 2009, 08:56 AM~15012474
> *yeah jimmy,, i remember all the  show n go toys back in the day :biggrin:
> *


I heard he is busting out with a 64 with 2 front ends!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

im young in this game, barely gonna start working on a hopper if things go through, but anyways to me i would say Happy from Garcia Customs, Mando from Hi-Low, even Spike... and i'll even say Darell from Dena 4 Life, even though sometimes his cars wouldnt work he still out no matter what, you cant take that from him...


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 8 2009, 07:51 AM~15012768
> *I heard he is busting out with a 64 with 2 front ends!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :

with candy paint and chrome :biggrin: 
roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 8 2009, 07:51 AM~15012768
> *I heard he is busting out with a 64 with 2 front ends!!!  :biggrin:
> *


'59s biiiioootttccchhhhh


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

and matt u know chrome and candy


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 7 2009, 09:40 PM~15010330
> *Marzocchi http://www.marzocchigroup.com/pompe/pompe....&Sito=usa-pompe owes him alot of money then for letting him use their name
> *


no disrespect homie but Mando from Hi Low got together with Marzocchi and invented thoses gears but mando payed for all the tooling that was used but mando made the mistake of not doing a CONTRACT but if your an og and bought a gear from when they first came out they had the Hi Low stamp in the back of the gear where that little square is which the square is still there but they dont stamp them with Hi Low anymore so they can sell to anybody because that gear was only going to be sold at Hi Low


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 7 2009, 10:04 PM~15010611
> *that would be Chris Coca  :biggrin:
> *


  no !! chris is chris! and switchman is switchman!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 7 2009, 09:52 PM~15010490
> *x 100 back in the day he was one of the best in the game.mando from hi-low,gangsta always was done to put it down,big punchie,big ratt,hell man theres way to many to list,big john for sure,spike,todd,switchman,rooster,ron.to many to listthe ones i respect the most are the ones still doing it after all these years.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: now you said some real shit.......lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

thanks to a couple of yall for the props, I gotta say my #1 influence was my boy Nando(rip) from Nando hydraulics. he is the reason I'll never give up ridin, cause if he was still around he would be right here with me. I took him my blazer back in 1991 for a basic install and with the help from Magoo from LA my truck came out hoppin, and I never looked back. others that influenced me was Magoo, Gary May, one eleven car club cause the first time I came to LA I met these cats at HILOW with some clean ass 62's and treys, and they were swinging. Stanley Stanton jr and sr. Mando hi low my homies Chris from stl, I think we helped each other out, my boy Anthony Buchanan, my Homie Walt, my homie Nate(rip) from the D, and Switchman cause whenever I would come to LA before I knew alot of people in the club except for charles, I would see him on the shaw, and he was like come on and follow me, to the spots, where all the street hops would go down.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 8 2009, 10:42 AM~15013082
> *'59s biiiioootttccchhhhh
> *


One ragtop and one hardtop.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 8 2009, 04:44 PM~15016696
> *thanks to a couple of yall for the props, I gotta say my #1 influence was my boy Nando(rip) from Nando hydraulics. he is the reason I'll never give up ridin, cause if he was still around he would be right here with me. I took him my blazer back in 1991 for a basic install and with the help from Magoo from LA my truck came out hoppin, and I never looked back. others that influenced me was Magoo, Gary May, one eleven car club cause the first time I came to LA I met these cats at HILOW with some clean ass 62's and treys, and they were swinging. Stanley Stanton jr and sr. Mando hi low my homies Chris from stl, I think we helped each other out, my boy Anthony Buchanan, my Homie Walt, my homie Nate(rip) from the D, and Switchman cause whenever I would come to LA before I knew alot of people in the club except for charles, I would see him on the shaw, and he was like come on and follow me, to the spots, where all the street hops would go down.
> *


Damn i forgot about Anthony Buchanan... ill never forget that year the Chicago show was at Soldier Field... he had the red 64 rag and the tank blew off.... then he had the green Lac, and the blue Regal with the Indians logo on top..... he was ballin outta control, lol.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 7 2009, 08:24 PM~15008347
> *MANDO- HI/LOW HYDRAULICS....
> *


yup...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Man I watched anthony hop big red in nopi with that big ass conti kit... Then I seen it in chicago same time you did jason .. He was puttin it down .. He was one of em that made me wanna do it my way an rep my city .. Not try to be like everyone else..


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

im not too old either but when i first got into hopping the dude i remember most that got me wanting to hop was rooster frm maniacos cc from the old truuchas


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 8 2009, 05:52 PM~15014278
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: now you said some real shit.......lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I always say real shit,some of it you just don't want to hear. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

Eppie Martinez Espanola New Mexico... This guys been in the game for awhile and still puts it down!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 8 2009, 05:46 PM~15018571
> *I always say real shit,some of it you just don't want to hear. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: huh dont no bout all that!! but we go let that alone.... :yes: :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think one of the key players in the game is walt out of mississippi. ive never seen anything sub-standard come out of his shop.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 9 2009, 12:58 AM~15018713
> *:uh: huh dont no bout all that!! but we go let that alone.... :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: your not still mad are you?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

THIS TOPIC HAS SUBSTANCE.. WE SHOULD POST PICS OF O/G's IN THE 'HOP GAME'


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 8 2009, 06:07 PM~15018816
> *:biggrin: your not still mad are you?
> *


  MAN IM COOL JUST TALK WHAT YOU NO! NOT! WHAT YOU HAERD!!!!!! :nono: :nono:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 8 2009, 06:26 PM~15019078
> *THIS TOPIC HAS SUBSTANCE..  WE SHOULD POST PICS OF O/G's IN THE 'HOP GAME'
> *


 :biggrin: YEA Y DONT YALL DO THAT..IM GO DIG MINE OUT...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2009, 06:02 PM~15018756
> *i think one of the key players in the game is walt out of mississippi. ive never seen anything sub-standard come out of his shop.
> *


 YEA THATS MY BOY!!!!!!!!! BIG WALT!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 06 TOWN CAR....... :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

MUCH RESPECT :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 8 2009, 06:58 PM~15019502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks man!! it was a good hop!! we got to do it agin :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrin: o my bad!!!!!cant 4 get my ***** big nene from the big m :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Much props to all the guys you guys have mention.But to me the one that got me doing what I do is DWHITE,SWITCHMAN,MEME,JORGE,AND MANDO.THEM RIGHT THERE WERE MY INSPIRATION TO BUILD HOPPERS.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 8 2009, 08:29 PM~15018372
> *Man I watched anthony hop big red in nopi with that big ass conti kit... Then I seen it in chicago same time you did jason .. He was puttin it down .. He was one of em that made me wanna do it my way an rep my city .. Not try to be like everyone else..
> *


Man me & Anthony used to battle all the time, I used to beat him every show with my yellow 64. That year at Soilder field to me was one of the best hops in the midwest, alomost every car was clean as hell, I know that was the first year I chromed my suspension. That was the show that I realized I needed to be in the Big "I", and thanks to Chris for hooking that up. Anthony Finally beat me one year at Nopi when I broke a Key on the third lick and hit like 34 and just had his 64 redone and finally took that bumper kit off, and he beat my by 1 inch, his head got big as hell lol.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin: TO ME IF UR IN THE GAME THEN UR MY INPIRATION I GOT IN THIS FUCKING WHIT NENE and other big names in this game like SWITCHMAN GEORG ROOSTER JHONNY CHINAMAN-LA HUGO RON HAPPY CHIPPER-D ECT-ECT THIS Y I GOT LOVE FOR THE SPORT !!! MAD PROPS TO ALL U GUYS IF TIME WOULD HAVE TO REPET IT SELF IT BEE ALL GUYS AGIAN!!!!!!!! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*SPIKE*


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

HERES SOME OF FRANKS HYDRAULICS BACK IN THE DAY,SERVIN THE VALLEY OF THE SUN SINCE 1980!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Sep 8 2009, 07:50 PM~15020282
> *:biggrin: TO ME IF UR IN THE GAME THEN UR MY INPIRATION I GOT IN THIS FUCKING WHIT NENE and other big names in this game  like  SWITCHMAN GEORG  ROOSTER JHONNY CHINAMAN-LA HUGO  RON HAPPY  CHIPPER-D ECT-ECT THIS Y I GOT LOVE FOR THE SPORT !!!  MAD PROPS TO ALL U GUYS IF  TIME WOULD  HAVE TO REPET IT SELF IT BEE ALL GUYS AGIAN!!!!!!!! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SPIKE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i think this is a good topic,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

Dave Marquez from Sacramento, CA.


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

WTF WHERES INDIOS NAME N EFRAN THE REAL REDS HYDROS .... MIKEY "HOP SHOP" CHUCO BIG HEAD MANDO MARSHALL WIT DA TAN FOUR :0 :0 :0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Lets get these pics crac'n up in hurrr!! Youngins like myself be needing these type off topics. If it don't pass off to the next generation what we gonna have when all the OG's are gone?


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

On the real everyone mentioned , but somebody that you can say is Todd from Street Life , He been puttn it down for awhile and changed it up with the real big inches.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 8 2009, 08:20 PM~15021677
> *On the real everyone mentioned , but somebody that you can say is Todd from Street Life , He been puttn it down for awhile and changed it up with the real big inches.
> *


Fo Sho!!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

i would have to say,gary may RIP ,mr.jones,big punchie,switchman,meme,mando from the early 90's.these days i give made props to jerry lamm,ron bmh,switchman,todd,big john,big nene and paul from the''M''.ROOSTER :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 8 2009, 06:51 AM~15012445
> *THATS RIGHT READ THE SHIRT !!!! YOU NOT JUST NEW TO IT.. YOU TRUE TO IT :thumbsup:
> *



GOOD LOOKN OUT IM TRYN BIG UP TO THE BIG I


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

DELL DOGG & THE MAFIA 4 LIFE CREW

MAN POWER

YOUNG HOGG -was and is the greatest promotor of hydraulics and how cars should be properly built through his videos, that lowriding has ever seen. He helped promote the movement and in my opinion he helped influence alot of people in other areas of the country. He came up with catch sayings like "No Chippin" and to my knowledge started the crowning of the "King of the Streets". He set the standard for Lowriding videos, which even today have been yet to be truly duplicated in many peoples opinions.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

switchman,charlie brown, gary may r.ip, indio, and raul with el vaca. mando,shorty the stantons the gomez brothers. og reds lopez brothers 5 pages of names and no one said orlie


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 8 2009, 08:11 PM~15020587
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i think this is a good topic,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHO ARE THE TOP HOPPER IN THE GAME TODAY?


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Sep 8 2009, 09:42 PM~15022065
> *WHO ARE THE TOP HOPPER IN THE GAME TODAY?
> *


TODD AZ MAJESTICS


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Here are some pics of Del Toro Hydro's *




































































*and a young Rudy Del Toro at work*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 8 2009, 09:32 PM~15021877
> *i would have to say,gary may RIP ,mr.jones,big punchie,switchman,meme,mando from the early 90's.these days i give made props to jerry lamm,ron bmh,switchman,todd,big john,big nene and paul from the''M''.ROOSTER :biggrin:
> *



WHAT ABOUT V-MACK


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

I BELIEVE FRANK AUGULARO FROM REDS MIAMI DESERVES TO BE ON THIS LIST 
HE GOT IT CKRACKIN IN THAT PART OF THE COUNTRY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 8 2009, 09:44 PM~15022085
> *TODD AZ MAJESTICS
> *



RIGHT


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

DO LOW AND HIS SON TERRY FROM STYLISTICS. I B SEEING THEM IN OLD VIDEOS ALSO.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

ALL THE NAMES POSTED I TIP MY HAT TO YALL CANT FORGET OGGY FROM LUGOS HYDROS WITH EL DIABLO


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Sep 8 2009, 08:05 AM~15012857
> *im young in this game, barely gonna start working on a hopper if things go through, but anyways to me i would say Happy from Garcia Customs, Mando from Hi-Low,  even Spike... and i'll even say Darell from Dena 4 Life, even though sometimes his cars wouldnt work he still out no matter what, you cant take that from him...
> *


we are young to the game but we played with the best of them in are time in the hop game but my boy dena 4 life darell live for this shit and is still in the game


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

DAVE.L FROM REDS IN L.B BACK IN THE DAY,,HE SIGNED A BUNCH OF SHIT FOR ME AND SHOWED ME A FEW MOVES ON A CADDY HE HAD IN THE BACK OF THE SHOP,,AND HE HAD THE PARTIAL IMPALA IN THE SHOP,,I HELPED HIM AROUND THE SHOP AFTER HOURS,,AND WHEN I MOVED TO OREGON ALL I HAVE LEFT IS A REDS HAT,,PO-POS TOOK ALL MY SHIT IN SACRAMENTO,,,
ALSO LUIS FROM PHX,,HE HAD THE FIRST L.S WITH THE MEXICAN FLAG PAINTED ON THE ROOF,,AND MY TRUE O.G WOULD BE MY BROTHER IN LAW,,R,I,P LAST MONTH,,,HE SHOWED ME THE WAY,,,WE STARTED IN EAST L.A WHEN I WAS A YOUNG BUCK,,HE WAS FUCKIN WIT MINI TRUCKS AND 510 DATSUNS,,,
MUCH LUV !!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 8 2009, 07:10 PM~15019689
> *Much props to all the guys you guys have mention.But to me the one that got me doing what I do is DWHITE,SWITCHMAN,MEME,JORGE,AND MANDO.THEM RIGHT THERE WERE MY INSPIRATION TO BUILD HOPPERS.
> *


Oh yeah i forgot Big joey ,mando hi low and nene! Lol i still look at pics when the old hi low team was together ! I also remember when i crusied around l.a with nene on the chrip trying to find someone to serve with his white regal ! That was my first time on crenshaw lol


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Sep 7 2009, 06:55 PM~15007942
> *what up ryderz
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 8 2009, 10:34 PM~15020046
> *Man me & Anthony used to battle all the time, I used to beat him every show with my yellow 64. That year at Soilder field to me was one of the best hops in the midwest, alomost every car was clean as hell, I know that was the first year I chromed my suspension. That was the show that I realized I needed to be in the Big "I", and thanks to Chris for hooking that up. Anthony Finally beat me one year at Nopi when I broke a Key on the third lick and hit like 34 and just had his 64 redone and finally took that bumper kit off, and he beat my by 1 inch, his head got big as hell lol.
> *



You were a big insperation to me also D ... Just like tony ... Its not the cars so much as the people ... How yall carry yourself .. An chris from STL... He's a cool dude too!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 8 2009, 11:09 PM~15021498
> *Lets get these pics crac'n up in hurrr!! Youngins like myself be needing these type off topics.  If it don't pass off to the next generation what we gonna have when all the OG's are gone?
> *


YOU AND D-BO ARE TWO THOROUGH YOUNG BROTHAS THAT WILL SOON BE O/Gs YOURSELF.. IT'S KNOW WONDER YOUR DOWN WIT THE 'I' :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

And some more for me ... Brent Greer , Jason Caranto,Jason Grimes, Pat Burke...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

BIG MOE


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 8 2009, 07:34 PM~15020046
> *Man me & Anthony used to battle all the time, I used to beat him every show with my yellow 64. That year at Soilder field to me was one of the best hops in the midwest, alomost every car was clean as hell, I know that was the first year I chromed my suspension. That was the show that I realized I needed to be in the Big "I", and thanks to Chris for hooking that up. Anthony Finally beat me one year at Nopi when I broke a Key on the third lick and hit like 34 and just had his 64 redone and finally took that bumper kit off, and he beat my by 1 inch, his head got big as hell lol.
> *


i remeber that year...... we came up there with 2 rag 64's a (bay bay from the majestic's 67 rag) 61 and my 64 hard top. your yellow 64 wasn't no joke. you switched the a-arms on the lot came in and put it down damn near won but broke it. and the STL took those trophies home......remember low rider magazine's ROBERT LOPEZ said over the mic ""ST.LOUIS IS DEFINATLY IN THE HOUSE""


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 9 2009, 05:06 AM~15024085
> *You were a big insperation to me also D ...  Just like tony ... Its not the cars so much as the people ... How yall carry yourself .. An chris from STL... He's a cool dude too!
> *


  

you can start buildin' yo gee statis on the 20th at black sunday BIG BOB !!!!! :biggrin: 


CHALK ONE UP FAH DEM PITBULL SPECIALIST......WALT & BRENT


>>>HOLLYWOOD BOB<<< FAH SHO  
uncle bob


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 8 2009, 04:26 PM~15017705
> *Damn i forgot about Anthony Buchanan... ill never forget that year the Chicago show was at Soldier Field... he had the red 64 rag and the tank blew off.... then he had the green Lac, and the blue Regal with the Indians logo on top..... he was ballin outta control, lol.
> *


no doubt that show was the shit, he brought one car out. it broke he said dont worry we aint done, pulled out another and so on. homie put it down for this part of the country


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

here ya go Chris i held my own in the 90's lol.....i know still chippen but...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FACBxg7CZ0k


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2009, 06:18 AM~15024338
> *BIG MOE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i no that rag 89 super show..... :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

After seing red roosters cars that made me want a show car hopper


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 9 2009, 11:19 AM~15026983
> *here ya go Chris i held my own in the 90's lol.....i know still chippen but...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FACBxg7CZ0k
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

SOLID TOPIC.. LET'S KEEP THIS ONE GOING :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Seeing Mando hop his gold Lincoln on Young Hoggs tapes made me build my Lincoln. Had to have chrome and color under the bottom too....and swing it! :biggrin: Young Hogg put all those guys out there for inspiration to me. 

So that was the west coast influence....let me think of the people out this way that I see helped influence/push the game through the early/mid *00*'s: Darin (we loved talking smack on each other), Brent, Hollywood Bob, Bruce, Nim, Jimmy, John (Gucci John lol), Chris STL, Bubba STL, Doug STL, Lamont STL, Al STL, CP, Rock (KC "I'm from LA" lol), Logan ("I got it!"), Tony (green elco) and all my club mates for bring cars out to travel to many cities. There are so many I'm sure I'm not thinking of.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 7 2009, 08:54 AM~15002999
> *:biggrin: first off lets give respect to those that rip........ernest house,, gary may,, zuess,, dino johnson,, ,,monte long,, but to those that inspired me to do what i do ....charles clayton,, og leappin lonnie,,..cpt ,,leappin lonnie  big rat,, ted wells .bobby jr. jr batts . big honcho  ect. i can go on but i don't want to close out my own topic because their are so many in this game..... who you got?  :biggrin:
> *


TOMMY B.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

was it big ratt that had the dark blue 59... maybe 60... from super natural i seen him gas hoppin that sticks in my head


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 10 2009, 03:23 PM~15040799
> *was it big ratt that had the dark blue 59... maybe 60... from super natural  i seen him gas hoppin that sticks in my head
> *


59 christine.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 10 2009, 08:31 AM~15037800
> *Seeing Mando hop his gold Lincoln on Young Hoggs tapes made me build my Lincoln.  Had to have chrome and color under the bottom too....and swing it!  :biggrin:  Young Hogg put all those guys out there for inspiration to me.
> 
> So that was the west coast influence....let me think of the people out this way that I see helped influence/push the game through the early/mid 00's:  Darin (we loved talking smack on each other), Brent, Hollywood Bob, Bruce, Nim, Jimmy, John (Gucci John lol), Chris STL, Bubba STL, Doug STL, Lamont STL, Al STL, CP, Rock (KC "I'm from LA" lol), Logan ("I got it!"), Tony (green elco) and all my club mates for bring cars out to travel to many cities.  There are so many I'm sure I'm not thinking of.
> *


The guy with the 4dr from unitied hydraulics?? wasnt his name joe i know it was him and his bro that ran that place????


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 10 2009, 03:44 PM~15041079
> *The guy with the 4dr from unitied hydraulics?? wasnt his name joe i know it was him and his bro that ran that place????
> *


You're probably right then....I'm horrible with names.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 10 2009, 05:26 PM~15040839
> *59 christine.
> *


yep thats it ......... with the o.g bowman


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 10 2009, 02:44 PM~15041079
> *The guy with the 4dr from unitied hydraulics?? wasnt his name joe i know it was him and his bro that ran that place????
> *


 It was joes shop, mando lincon,,,,


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob+Sep 10 2009, 02:23 PM~15040799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 10 2009, 09:44 PM~15041079
> *The guy with the 4dr from unitied hydraulics?? wasnt his name joe i know it was him and his bro that ran that place????
> *


haters don't want to give us our props but thats cool we'll just keep on taking them.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin: *OG'S!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 10 2009, 06:04 PM~15042739
> *It was joes shop, mando lincon,,,,
> *


what about that guy that had the 62 wagon from salt lake or?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 10 2009, 09:03 PM~15043885
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BACK IN 1990 HE HAD A LITE TEAL IMPY HIS USE TO HOP I SEEN ON A OLD LOWRIDER MAGAZINE VIDEO.GARY MAY R.I.P. WAS ALSO IN THE SAME VIDEO HOPPING HIS RED 64.SHIT IMA DIG THAT VIDEO UP TOMORROW.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2009, 09:26 PM~15044943
> *haters don't want to give us our props but thats cool we'll just keep on taking them.
> 
> 
> ...


you guys got the respect. you guys are doing too.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Rag Top Ralph Carrillo, Old Man Frank, Pump Eddie, Gary May, Ford Dog Ernest. From what I remember back in the late 70's early 80's at the L.A. Sports Arena...


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

DAMN, I JUST READ THIS MUTHAFUCKA FROM FRONT TO BACK!!!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL HISTORY IN HERE!!

LIL QUESTION FOR Y'ALL: "WHO GOT COILS AND COILS??" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 10 2009, 04:04 PM~15042739
> *It was joes shop, mando lincon,,,,
> *


Not mando from hi low though correct wherent they brothers?/ i rememeber going there back 96 i think it was right around the same time mando and sammy had just got shot up at hi low by the fucking jackers


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Sep 10 2009, 10:58 PM~15047638
> *DAMN, I JUST READ THIS MUTHAFUCKA FROM FRONT TO BACK!!!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL HISTORY IN HERE!!
> 
> LIL QUESTION FOR Y'ALL:  "WHO GOT COILS AND  COILS??" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hydo?? i rememeber that fool" 4dr brougham 4dr brougham we got pink slips we got pink slips" ha ha ha


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 10 2009, 06:45 PM~15042532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 10 2009, 07:45 PM~15042532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Brent servin my ***** rock, at the Individuals picnic in chicago. I gotta give it up to my homie Rock.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm tryin to find the one of him gas hoppin on the water front here its a badass pic


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 11 2009, 06:43 AM~15048565
> *I'm tryin to find the one of him gas hoppin on the water front here its a badass pic
> *


I BET BIG PIMPING GOT IT....... HE HAS ERR THANG :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 11 2009, 08:51 AM~15048945
> *I BET BIG PIMPING GOT IT....... HE HAS ERR THANG :biggrin:
> *



What.....you mean dis!!! :cheesy:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 11 2009, 10:14 AM~15049143
> *What.....you mean dis!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 11 2009, 10:14 AM~15049143
> *What.....you mean dis!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!! ONE WORD.. 'UNFUCKWITABLE'


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 7 2009, 11:44 AM~15003373
> *>>>>>>>YOU NI66A<<<<<<<  :biggrin:  WHATCHIN' YOU AND ALL THE CRENSHAW ALL STARS ON DEM OLD ""YOUNG HOGG"" VHS TAPES...... BIG DWIGHT (WITT THE FIRST MONSTER LINCOLN ON THE STREET DOIN MAJOR INCHES)  VOLUME #5 PUMPS & DUMPS FLAME ON!!!!!!!! >>GANGSTER, LONNIE BOLDEN, GARY MAY, FUBU, CRIP CHARLIE, CHOO-CHOO, TONY PARKER, DO-LO, J-BO, FOOTS, OJ, ZUESS, ROGER WITT THE GREEN DUECE, ME-ME, BIG PUNCHIE OF COURSE, MY WAY PAT, JERRY LAMM, MORE BOUNCE HUGO, 818 CHINAMAN 110% REAL NI66A, V-MAX,  MONDO, LIL ERNIE, JOE AND MONDO ABBA UNITED HYDRAULICS, BIG SKEET, RUBIN & EFFRIN LOPEZ, FRANK IN AZ, THE LIST GOES ON. ""ALL CLEAN CHEVYS AND CADILLACS"" >>>>>>BRANG DAT REAL STREET SHIT BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yessad:
> *


great topic. when hoppin was real.

my choices include Gary May Jr. Bates, Box Mojo, Ragtop Ralph and one guy who to me changed the game STANLEY STANTON. he was the first to use alot of the parts we have today. Maybe cause his system was always open for people to see.

rubin and effrin lopez of Reds hydrualics, richie rich of the majestics, ernie from south central. ernest house, street player from vegas, Big Rat Mr Turner, leapin lonnie (blue 64) 

j&j hydraulics Gomez Brothers, Zues, 

88-98 when hoppin was real 

cobra
waco tx.
hop judge lowrider magazine 91-96


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Sep 8 2009, 09:42 PM~15022065
> *WHO ARE THE TOP HOPPER IN THE GAME TODAY?
> *


BIG JOHN HowHighHydros..


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 8 2009, 03:44 PM~15016696
> *thanks to a couple of yall for the props, I gotta say my #1 influence was my boy Nando(rip) from Nando hydraulics. he is the reason I'll never give up ridin, cause if he was still around he would be right here with me. I took him my blazer back in 1991 for a basic install and with the help from Magoo from LA my truck came out hoppin, and I never looked back. others that influenced me was Magoo, Gary May, one eleven car club cause the first time I came to LA I met these cats at HILOW with some clean ass 62's and treys, and they were swinging. Stanley Stanton jr and sr. Mando hi low my homies Chris from stl, I think we helped each other out, my boy Anthony Buchanan, my Homie Walt, my homie Nate(rip) from the D, and Switchman cause whenever I would come to LA before I knew alot of people in the club except for charles, I would see him on the shaw, and he was like come on and follow me, to the spots, where all the street hops would go down.
> *



do you mean Nando that use to go to the Carl Casper shows???

he took all of us out to eat the first time that i drove from texas to kentucky,

he was cool -- i think i got pics somewhere.

cobra
waco tx.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2009, 07:18 AM~15024338
> *BIG MOE
> 
> 
> ...



dang dude your old school 

that dude placed 2md to Gary May in 89 

i think he hit 28inches single pump. that was alot back then. 

i also think Gary Built his Blocks for him.

cobra


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 11 2009, 11:21 AM~15051127
> *dang dude your old school
> 
> that dude placed 2md to Gary May in 89
> ...


 :yes: :yes: yes he did.... i was there... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

waddup Switch!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 11 2009, 02:21 PM~15051127
> *dang dude your old school
> 
> that dude placed 2md to Gary May in 89
> ...


wished that was on film


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2009, 07:26 PM~15044943
> *haters don't want to give us our props but thats cool we'll just keep on taking them.
> 
> 
> ...


you have nothing to hate on!! kick rocks out of towner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2009, 08:26 PM~15044943
> *haters don't want to give us our props but thats cool we'll just keep on taking them.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: homie this topic is calld gees in the game! :biggrin: not being funny but your not a gee! :uh: im not a gee. :biggrin: but dont get me wrong you and your bro yall do do your thing :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

how about that "Gold Digger" and "TracyBlue"!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Sep 10 2009, 11:58 PM~15047638
> *DAMN, I JUST READ THIS MUTHAFUCKA FROM FRONT TO BACK!!!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL HISTORY IN HERE!!
> 
> LIL QUESTION FOR Y'ALL:  "WHO GOT COILS AND  COILS??" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: koolaids got them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

post up christin


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 11 2009, 11:27 AM~15051754
> *post up christin
> *


ok here she is!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 11 2009, 12:25 AM~15047714
> *Not mando from hi low though correct wherent they brothers?/ i rememeber going there back 96 i think it was right around the same time mando and sammy had just got shot up at hi low by the fucking jackers
> *


 not that mando :nono: his brothers name was mando to!! and sam did not get shot!! mando did.. i was there !! i worked there at that time..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 11 2009, 11:32 AM~15051808
> *not that mando :nono: his brothers name was mando to!! and sam did not get shot!! mando did..  i was there !! i worked there at that time..... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: I'm still pissed off about you working there!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 12:22 PM~15051671
> *waddup Switch!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: what up scoott!!! do you like my topic???? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 11 2009, 11:34 AM~15051842
> *:biggrin:  what up scoott!!! do you like my topic???? :biggrin:
> *


of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Sep 10 2009, 08:35 PM~15045044
> *:biggrin: OG'S!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 man they dont no!!!! :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 12:33 PM~15051829
> *:angry:  I'm still pissed off about you working there!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: man stop it....... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 11 2009, 11:38 AM~15051897
> *:uh: man stop it....... :0
> *


you know why!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

What's up with the super natural shirt scotty ... I no they have em in fatboy sizes


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 11 2009, 11:49 AM~15052038
> *What's up with the super natural shirt scotty ... I no they have em in fatboy sizes
> *


I need your address again


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 11 2009, 02:16 PM~15051070
> *do you mean Nando that use to go to the Carl Casper shows???
> 
> he took all of us out to eat the first time that i drove from texas to kentucky,
> ...



Yep that's him my boy fernando(rip) introduced us I think he passed the next summer


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 11 2009, 11:10 AM~15051007
> *great topic.    when hoppin was real.
> 
> my choices include Gary May Jr. Bates, Box Mojo,  Ragtop Ralph and one guy who to me changed the game STANLEY STANTON. he was the first to use alot of the parts we have today.  Maybe cause his system was always open for people to see.
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: see thats what im talking bout!!! see the new guys just dont no!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 11 2009, 11:52 AM~15052074
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: see that what im talking bout!!! see the new guys just dont no!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


no they don't know!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 12:41 PM~15051943
> *you know why!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  :no: :no:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 11 2009, 11:54 AM~15052088
> *  :no:  :no:
> *


can't say on here


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 11 2009, 12:52 PM~15052066
> *Yep that's him my boy fernando(rip)  introduced us I think he passed the next summer
> *


 :biggrin: gorilla bob what it do!!!!!!! you put that lincon on the bumper yet???????? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

Switch I gotta brown regal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 11 2009, 01:10 PM~15051007
> *great topic.    when hoppin was real.
> 
> my choices include Gary May Jr. Bates, Box Mojo,  Ragtop Ralph and one guy who to me changed the game STANLEY STANTON. he was the first to use alot of the parts we have today.  Maybe cause his system was always open for people to see.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQZyHlqHHE&feature=related


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 11 2009, 11:32 AM~15051808
> *not that mando :nono: his brothers name was mando to!! and sam did not get shot!! mando did..  i was there !! i worked there at that time..... :biggrin:
> *


Oh ok i was there right after it happend and sammy was running the front had had his arm all in a sling told me about what happend


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 11 2009, 12:04 PM~15052209
> *Oh ok i was there right after it happend and sammy was running the front had had his arm all in a sling told me about what happend
> *


no you weren't


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 12:05 PM~15052219
> *no you weren't
> *


Oh yes i was :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 01:00 PM~15052158
> *Switch I gotta brown regal!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: what you go do wit it??????? :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 03:00 PM~15052158
> *Switch I gotta brown regal!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

BACK TO Gs IN THE HOP GAME :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjPXCvuFGIA&feature=related

Gold Digger!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

Super Natural Thang!! fuck all out of towners!!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 11 2009, 01:17 PM~15052375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 gee :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 11 2009, 12:09 PM~15052272
> *:biggrin:    what you go do wit it??????? :biggrin:
> *


single pump with fenners!!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 11 2009, 02:32 PM~15051808
> *not that mando :nono: his brothers name was mando to!! and sam did not get shot!! mando did..  i was there !! i worked there at that time..... :biggrin:
> *


You were at HiLow in 96??? I got the full shop tour by Mando in Oct 96 thanks to Kita... i went out there for the LA Supershow and he took me over there... i thought i had died and gone to heaven, lol.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 11 2009, 04:00 PM~15052146
> *:biggrin:  gorilla bob what it do!!!!!!!  you put that lincon on the bumper yet???????? :biggrin:
> *



Not yet bro need new batts. Coils etc.. .... hopin february:cheesy:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 11 2009, 01:23 PM~15051690
> *wished that was on film
> *



it is on film 

its on the 1st lowrider magazine video.

look it up on amazon or somewhere on the internet i got the DVD somewhere here.



cobra


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 11 2009, 01:52 PM~15052074
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: see thats  what im talking bout!!! see the new guys just dont no!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



whats up switchman. yeah alot of people dont remember the guys that got us all wantin to hop.

when i got into this Gary May was the man. that red 63 in the fold out of lowrider.

and Orlie was the shop that alot of hopper went to also.

Dudes like Del Dog Mafia 4 Life has some good hoppers too.

and Box. 

Either way YOU keep representin the REAL Stuff out there. Keep hoppin and showin them what its about. 


It was good to meet you up there in Tulsa.



Cobra


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 11 2009, 05:40 PM~15053862
> *whats up switchman.  yeah alot of people dont remember the guys that got us all wantin to hop.
> 
> when i got into this Gary May was the man.  that red 63 in the fold out of lowrider.
> ...


SOMEBODY POST PICS OF DEL DOGG'S TRE


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

THA HOMIE GUCCI FROM THA DAMU RIDERS C.C. & SWITCHMAN FROM THA BIG I, GANGSTA FROM THA CPT BIG M, PUNCHIE, BIG RATT MAY MAY, V.MAX & TEE, FOR REAL SOMEBODY NEED TO DO A DVD ON ALL THA OG's IN HOPPIN AND THEIR G'S & SO ON & SO ON, ALL OF THEM,( THEN & NOW)...SHOW & HOP, IT WOULD BE THA BEST PIECE OF HISTORY IN LOWRIDING DVD's, WITH ALL OF THEM, HOMIE I WOULD PAY A 100 BUCK 4 THAT......


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zFLXlv9qKFk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zFLXlv9qKFk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFLXlv9qKFk 

look at this.

old school.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 07:24 PM~15051705
> *you have nothing to hate on!! kick rocks out of towner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


we don't we beat your yellow car in the chi. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 11 2009, 07:25 PM~15051718
> *:uh:  homie  this topic is calld gees in the game! :biggrin:  not being funny but your not a gee! :uh:  im not a gee. :biggrin:  but dont get me wrong you and your bro yall do do your thing :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


First off my comment was for a midwest hater!!!!!Second,
I know your not,so what makes a gee??????????I beat not one of the dudes your talking about put in more miles then we have for this game! i know folks are gonna take this wrong but oh well just keeping it real.alot of these folks don't even hopp no more so whats gee about that???????? :uh:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I see what your sayin fabian... But a G to me is a rider that influenced me .. Made me say damn I'm proud to be in this game .. I hope there some 12 or 13 year old boys that will look back and say big bob is og I loved his (whatever car it is ) and I promise you that your doin it now .. These dudes are og triple og to me .. I'm lovin this topic


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2009, 06:18 AM~15024338
> *BIG MOE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THA BIG HOMIE MOE MOE FROM BOMPTON & SUPER DUCE:biggrin: THEE OTHERSIDE C.C. B.I.P


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 11 2009, 07:17 PM~15055929
> *I see what your sayin fabian... But a G to me is a rider that influenced me .. Made me say damn I'm proud to be in this game .. I hope there some 12 or 13 year old boys that will look back and say big bob is og I loved his (whatever car it is ) and I promise you that your doin it now .. These dudes are og triple og to me .. I'm lovin this topic
> *


That's what I'm talking bout! Some guys don't no the def of a gee. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 12 2009, 02:17 AM~15055929
> *I see what your sayin fabian... But a G to me is a rider that influenced me .. Made me say damn I'm proud to be in this game .. I hope there some 12 or 13 year old boys that will look back and say big bob is og I loved his (whatever car it is ) and I promise you that your doin it now .. These dudes are og triple og to me .. I'm lovin this topic
> *


X100 i get it bro but i'm not gonna listen to some bullshit on here i know what i do and i don't care what no one says.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 12 2009, 02:37 AM~15056145
> *That's what I'm talking bout! Some guys don't no the def of a gee.
> *


I guess i don't what does it mean that your old as fuck?????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 11 2009, 11:30 PM~15056628
> *X100 i get it bro but i'm not gonna listen to some bullshit on here i know what i do and i don't care what no one says.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I will say .. I've seen you an switch go at it a few times on here .. But seein both yall givin people props .. An keepin It real even dare I say agreein a few times .. Thats some good shit  keep puttin it down for the midwest


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 11 2009, 08:30 PM~15056628
> *X100 i get it bro but i'm not gonna listen to some bullshit on here i know what i do and i don't care what no one says.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ok fabian, keep it real. who made you do what you want to do in this low ridin game? was it a person OR a music video........serious, not trying to be funny......that is what they consider a gee  








OH!! and if you did'nt notice a lot of the guys datt they metioned don't hop anymoe including me. like i said before. i stay on a diet can't gain no weight. BURN SOLENOIDS NOT YOUR SOLE FELLAZ (((((((PEACE))))))) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Sep 10 2009, 11:58 PM~15047638
> *DAMN, I JUST READ THIS MUTHAFUCKA FROM FRONT TO BACK!!!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL HISTORY IN HERE!!
> 
> LIL QUESTION FOR Y'ALL:  "WHO GOT COILS AND  COILS??" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


(RIP) EARNEST HOUSE 


HE SAID IT AINT THE WAY TO GET DOWN!! THOSE GUYS ARE TALKIN' BOUT CAN CRUSHERS. AND WE DOIN A WHOLE DIFFERENT THANG WITT DEEZ CARZ 



GEE!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 11 2009, 08:40 PM~15056738
> *I guess i don't what does it mean that your old as fuck?????????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


  homie that just means im older thin you!!! :0 you are 36 or 37!!! im 41.  low riden was in my hood!!!! not my tv screen :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 11 2009, 09:01 PM~15056982
> *(RIP) EARNEST HOUSE
> HE SAID IT AINT THE WAY TO GET DOWN!! THOSE GUYS ARE TALKIN' BOUT CAN CRUSHERS. AND WE DOIN A WHOLE DIFFERENT THANG WITT DEEZ CARZ
> GEE!!
> *


   I KNEW YOU WOULD POST ON THIS MY BRUUUUUTHA!!

HE GOT INTO DUDE ON THAT TAPE!!

:cheesy: "THAT'S ENOUGH RAUL!!!!" :cheesy:


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA+Sep 11 2009, 12:25 PM~15051718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: and fabian i seen you in all kinds of videos from shows in the midwest i used to be out there 2 from alabama to atl tennessee kentucky different states around and you the man out there from hoppers to show cars TTMFT


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 11 2009, 05:18 PM~15054855
> *First off my comment was for a midwest hater!!!!!Second,
> I know your not,so what makes a gee??????????I beat not one of the dudes your talking about put in more miles then we have for this game! i know folks are gonna take this wrong but oh well just keeping it real.alot of these folks don't even hopp no more so whats gee about that???????? :uh:
> *


You say what's gee bout that !! Thay. Started this shit !! That's what gee. Bout that!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 7 2009, 11:00 AM~15003051
> *Meme made his make in the hop game
> *


true.

Meme Mando efrain (reds) Indio (reds) hill billy hopper.  to name a few


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 7 2009, 12:31 PM~15003816
> *shit homie all of the above and shit YOU, Mando, Shorty, V max (one my big inspirations when i started, and gotta give it up to young hogg because if it wasnt for him i would have not know about standards and real clean street shit. good topic homie, and also cant forget the midwest guys, like darin, nate, moyo, street riders, bob, bruce, nando, nim, brian, rob,d4l,pat, brian, dean, chris,wayne shit the list goes on
> *


  you in the list as well homie. you guys be puting it down for a long time :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 8 2009, 08:42 AM~15012708
> *thanks homie but to these real og's out here im still new booty lololol.  lets get some pics of all these great inspriations hoppers out here
> *


heres mine :biggrin: its in young hoog, truccha never made it to Roll'n


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 10 2009, 10:31 AM~15037800
> *Seeing Mando hop his gold Lincoln on Young Hoggs tapes made me build my Lincoln.  Had to have chrome and color under the bottom too....and swing it!  :biggrin:  Young Hogg put all those guys out there for inspiration to me.
> 
> So that was the west coast influence....let me think of the people out this way that I see helped influence/push the game through the early/mid 00's:  Darin (we loved talking smack on each other), Brent, Hollywood Bob, Bruce, Nim, Jimmy, John (Gucci John lol), Chris STL, Bubba STL, Doug STL, Lamont STL, Al STL, CP, Rock (KC "I'm from LA" lol), Logan ("I got it!"), Tony (green elco) and all my club mates for bring cars out to travel to many cities.  There are so many I'm sure I'm not thinking of.
> *


thanks bro. you guys always gave us a run for our money :biggrin: much props to you guys as well with the cleans show hoppers


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

the del toro brothers rudy and sergio, the gomez brothers auggie and raul, the lopez brothers from reds along with indio,mcguyver pro hopper or should i say (national machine),and andy douglas were my inspiration to get in the hopping game.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 7 2009, 07:24 PM~15008347
> *MANDO- HI/LOW HYDRAULICS....
> *


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Sep 11 2009, 11:13 AM~15051039
> *koolaid*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 12 2009, 11:09 AM~15060069
> *heres mine :biggrin:  its in young hoog, truccha never made it to Roll'n
> 
> 
> ...


*That's OK! homie you got something coming that will make it right?  we got time homie!!* :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 11 2009, 08:56 PM~15056926
> *ok fabian,  keep it real. who made you do what you want to do in this low ridin game? was it a person OR a music video........serious, not trying to be funny......that is what they consider a gee
> OH!!  and if you did'nt notice a lot of the guys datt they metioned don't hop anymoe including me.  like i said before.  i stay on a diet can't gain no weight. BURN SOLENOIDS NOT YOUR SOLE FELLAZ (((((((PEACE))))))) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


REPABLES,</span> PIONEERS, TRENDSETTERS, FOUNDERS, LONGEZITY LINE PUSHERS, VERY KNOWNIN ABOUT HISTORY & TEACHERS TO THA NEXT GROUP THAT LOOK UP TO THEM, SO WE AS YG's MIMICK TO BE LIKE THEM OR BETTER.....


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 10 2009, 02:44 PM~15041079
> *The guy with the 4dr from unitied hydraulics?? wasnt his name joe i know it was him and his bro that ran that place????
> *


The whole back seat was a box ..at the super show Mando started hopping it thru the door then Joe took over.. 36 inches double pump ....started it with one switch one pump then moved over to the next switch binging both pumps on....


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

SO AM I A *G*OR DO I NEED MORE STRIPS SO I CAN START ON BUILDING SOME MORE SHIT FUCK IT WHO CARES WE ALL STILL OG IF WE'R IN THE GAME !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 12 2009, 03:56 AM~15056926
> *ok fabian,  keep it real. who made you do what you want to do in this low ridin game? was it a person OR a music video........serious, not trying to be funny......that is what they consider a gee
> OH!!  and if you did'nt notice a lot of the guys datt they metioned don't hop anymoe including me.  like i said before.  i stay on a diet can't gain no weight. BURN SOLENOIDS NOT YOUR SOLE FELLAZ (((((((PEACE))))))) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Well i liked low lows first,just seeing them around my town,it had nothing to do with anyone i saw on a video  But after i started,yeah i guess watching the fools on young hog helped me do what we do,but now that i've been in it for a while there ain't no one from anywhere that i fill puts more in it then we do our selfs.  And the fact that alot of these dudes don't hopp no more(like you said)just proves my point.just like at all the shows around us out here where are all these og's at?????????????????Poeple don't want to drive 4 hours away to support others shows?And sorry you can't gain no weight i guess thats why you can't keep up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 12 2009, 12:09 PM~15060069
> *heres mine :biggrin:  its in young hoog, truccha never made it to Roll'n
> 
> 
> ...


were did your car go?they bring'n it back out or what?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 12 2009, 12:21 AM~15057691
> *  homie that just means im older thin you!!! :0  you are 36 or 37!!! im 41.   low riden was in my hood!!!! not my tv screen :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 12 2009, 11:09 PM~15064283
> *Well i liked low lows first,just seeing them around my town,it had nothing to do with anyone i saw on a video  But after i started,yeah i guess watching the fools on young hog helped me do what we do,but now that i've been in it for a while there ain't no one from anywhere that i fill puts more in it then we do our selfs.  And the fact that alot of these dudes don't hopp no more(like you said)just proves my point.just like at all the shows around us out here where are all these og's at?????????????????Poeple don't want to drive 4 hours away to support others shows?And sorry you can't gain no weight i guess thats why you can't keep up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


o.k. i'll accept datt........



and you are 100% right. i cant keep up because i refuse to build a weighted car.... not knocking what yall do, but if i wanted to i could..........how hard is it to add weight to power ""I MEAN COME ON MAN"" :dunno:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 13 2009, 08:47 AM~15065128
> *o.k. i'll accept datt........
> and you are 100% right. i cant keep up because i refuse to build a weighted car.... not knocking what yall do, but if i wanted to i could..........how hard is it to add weight to power ""I MEAN COME ON MAN"" :dunno:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 13 2009, 12:47 PM~15065128
> *o.k. i'll accept datt........
> and you are 100% right. i cant keep up because i refuse to build a weighted car.... not knocking what yall do, but if i wanted to i could..........how hard is it to add weight to power ""I MEAN COME ON MAN"" :dunno:*


 don't know ask switch ??????????????? :0 :0 :0 Come on man! :biggrin: 

Me and you have talked about hopping before and you know the younger cats aren't into it the same as we were(are)it has nothing to do with anything else.You stopped hopping because of the time money and wear and tear on you ride,thats cool bro you do you,what i'm saying is to me an og is someone that not only was there when hopping was just starting but someone who is still around it in someway,not someone that don't even ride no more.Just my 2 cents bro don't get mad.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

DEFINITION OF "OG": an ORIGINAL: an ORIGINAL WHO SETS A NEW TREND: 1 OF THE 1st ONES TO DO IT: THE 1st TO TRY SOMETHING AND SETS THE STANDARD FOR *"OTHERS TO FOLLOW"*

1. ERNEST HOUSE (RIP)
2. LEAPIN LONNIE (PROFESSIONALS)
3. GARY MAY (RIP)
4. DAVE MARQUEZ
5. BIG RAY PALMER/MACGIVER (NATIONAL MACHINE 1992-1993/PROHOPPER)
6. RAGTOP RALPH
7. INDIO -REDS (7up 64)
8. FATBOYS (LV)
9..UNITED HYDRAULICS (MANDO)
10.MEME (BEFORE HE WAS LOCOS)-----DO YOUR HOMEWORK ON THIS ONE.
NOT NECESSARILY IN THIS ORDER BUY THESE ARE GEEZ THAT WERE IN THE HOP GAME WHEN THE HOP GAME WAS TAKING SHAPE ON A STREET AND SHOP LEVEL

ALL THESE 1999 -2009 NAMES AINT NO MUTHA FUCCIN GEEZ-DEAL WIT IT!!! THEY ARE DAMN GOOD AT WHAT THEY DO,* BUT A "G" IS AN ORIGINAL*-PROVE ME WRONG


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 12 2009, 01:50 PM~15061010
> *koolaid
> *


x2 my bad big al the el co swinging n kool aid's hoop was the shit.. i'm trying to get my hopper done first 1 thanks to all that i meet n all of u form Hanging out SWITCH, U, BIG JOHN, ALL OF THE HIGH HIGH CREW HOS, to D, TO KOOL AID and all his guys .. the black chop top monte 79's was swinging nice.. L-A lowrider mother land.. and i hope some day maybe i can take my car if it work down there to b able to say i got to have SWITCH OR BIG JOHN OR KOOL AID HIT MY SWITCH... much love..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 13 2009, 02:24 PM~15067365
> *DEFINITION OF "OG": an ORIGINAL: an ORIGINAL WHO SETS A NEW TREND: 1 OF THE 1st ONES TO DO IT: THE 1st TO TRY SOMETHING AND SETS THE STANDARD FOR "OTHERS TO FOLLOW"
> 
> 1. ERNEST HOUSE (RIP)
> ...


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 13 2009, 01:24 PM~15067365
> *<span style='color:blue'>DEFINITION OF "OG": an ORIGINAL: an ORIGINAL WHO SETS A NEW TREND: 1 OF THE 1st ONES TO DO IT: THE 1st TO TRY SOMETHING AND SETS THE STANDARD FOR "OTHERS TO FOLLOW"
> 
> 1. ERNEST HOUSE (RIP)
> ...


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Sep 12 2009, 03:18 PM~15061461
> *REPABLES,</span> PIONEERS, TRENDSETTERS, FOUNDERS, LONGEZITY LINE PUSHERS, VERY KNOWNIN ABOUT HISTORY & TEACHERS TO THA NEXT GROUP THAT LOOK UP TO THEM, SO WE AS YG's MIMICK TO BE LIKE THEM OR BETTER.....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 13 2009, 08:24 PM~15067365
> *DEFINITION OF "OG": an ORIGINAL: an ORIGINAL WHO SETS A NEW TREND: 1 OF THE 1st ONES TO DO IT: <span style='colorrange'>THE 1st TO TRY SOMETHING AND SETS THE STANDARD FOR "OTHERS TO FOLLOW"
> 1. ERNEST HOUSE (RIP)
> 2. LEAPIN LONNIE (PROFESSIONALS)
> ...


x2 Out this way we have done that,first ones with a 91 town car,first ones with a 98 towncar,first ones to do a clean show hopper set up(back over 10 years ago<and many more followed us after that),first ones to hit high numbers,and were and still do the most traveling to shows.  You know how we do big homie.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 11 2009, 02:16 PM~15051070
> *do you mean Nando that use to go to the Carl Casper shows???
> 
> he took all of us out to eat the first time that i drove from texas to kentucky,
> ...


yea, I remember meeting that year you, magoo, steve from lowrider hydraulics were all there.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

sorry for the typo's watching the bears game


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Sep 7 2009, 07:00 PM~15008023
> *I was thinking the same thing.....I aint in cali like you guys but I remember homeboy from maniacos "Rooster" having some clean hoppers doing major inches also
> *


x2 the big hommi rooster b pullin out some clean rides....


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 13 2009, 09:15 AM~15065849
> * don't know ask switch ??????????????? :0  :0  :0 Come on man! :biggrin:
> 
> Me and you have talked about hopping before and you know the younger cats aren't into it the same as we were(are)it has nothing to do with anything else.You stopped hopping because of the time money and wear and tear on you ride,thats cool bro you do you,what i'm saying is to me an og is someone that not only was there when hopping was just starting but someone who is still around it in someway,not someone that don't even ride no more.Just my 2 cents bro don't get mad.
> *


i'm not mad fabian :no: we just havin' a debate..........


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Sep 13 2009, 03:10 PM~15068029
> *THATS REAL TALK [/u]
> *


i'm glad i have a trophy hitt 1996 on it :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 13 2009, 09:35 PM~15069342
> *i'm glad i have a trophy hitt 1996 on it :biggrin:
> *



lol Denver 97 1st or 2nd ..... san antonio 97 1st or 2nd beat tony parker that time and took a first in luxury hop with my own car that year.....milwaukee,indy,tampa,miami....... some took 16-20 hours.... Damn Chris i might be OG afterall


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

bet most of them ogs mention dont like the hopping of today...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 13 2009, 10:08 PM~15069615
> *bet most of them ogs mention dont like the hopping of today...
> *


i gurantee it........ back then pistons and bladders were looked down on but people still had em


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 13 2009, 08:47 AM~15065128
> *o.k. i'll accept datt........
> and you are 100% right. i cant keep up because i refuse to build a weighted car.... not knocking what yall do, but if i wanted to i could..........how hard is it to add weight to power ""I MEAN COME ON MAN"" :dunno:
> *


WORD!!!!!! it doesnt require rocket science......lol....its as simple as this.....

cars with weight







cars without it......


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Lol


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

''G'' OR NOT I'M STILL GOING TO HIT U!!! GOT ONE COMING OUT NO OFFENCE BUT THAT'S THE NAME OF THE GAME!!!!!


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 13 2009, 06:35 PM~15069342
> *i'm glad i have a trophy hitt 1996 on it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 14 2009, 01:35 AM~15069342
> *i'm glad i have a trophy hitt 1996 on it :biggrin:
> *


We have a shit load also.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 14 2009, 02:30 AM~15069842
> *WORD!!!!!! it doesnt require rocket science......lol....its as simple as this.....
> 
> cars with weight
> ...


And your car hopps how high?????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:just excuses from midwest folks that can't hopp. :0


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 13 2009, 02:24 PM~15067365
> *DEFINITION OF "OG": an ORIGINAL: an ORIGINAL WHO SETS A NEW TREND: 1 OF THE 1st ONES TO DO IT: THE 1st TO TRY SOMETHING AND SETS THE STANDARD FOR "OTHERS TO FOLLOW"
> 
> 1. ERNEST HOUSE (RIP)
> ...



hey is it just me or was MEME a majestic member years ago??

just wondering.

cobra 
waco


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 13 2009, 07:25 PM~15069275
> *yea, I remember meeting that year you, magoo, steve from lowrider hydraulics were all there.
> *



yeah whatz up dude.

stanley stanton invited me to come that year.

you in the I??

im hopin to get into the dallas chpt.

good to hear from you.

peace.

cobra
waco tX.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 11 2009, 05:16 PM~15054839
> *we don't we beat your yellow car in the chi. :0
> *


who's yellow car Stubby?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 11 2009, 10:21 PM~15057691
> *  homie that just means im older thin you!!! :0  you are 36 or 37!!! im 41.   PREACH!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Did someone say weight is the only way to hop? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 13 2009, 07:08 PM~15069615
> *bet most of them ogs mention dont like the hopping of today...
> *


thats probably the realest shit posted in this topic.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 11:32 AM~15075419
> *thats probably the realest shit posted in this topic.
> *


I HAVE TO AGREE TOO. ONE THING I HATE IS A CHEAT


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I was told usin weight is not cheatin ... I said how .. They said cause everybody's doin it ... I guess as long as they hoppin each other than that's fine . I will never weight my car and I've thought bout it, I like to drive my shit to much


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 13 2009, 02:24 PM~15067365
> *DEFINITION OF "OG": an ORIGINAL: an ORIGINAL WHO SETS A NEW TREND: 1 OF THE 1st ONES TO DO IT: THE 1st TO TRY SOMETHING AND SETS THE STANDARD FOR "OTHERS TO FOLLOW"
> 
> 1. ERNEST HOUSE (RIP)
> ...


 like how I kept on my front bumper on a caddy and still hitting in the 80's and theres still some peeps out there that can't do it. :biggrin: and I hear you about the GEE'S but sometimes theres diffrent G's for diffrent part of the country. the ones you have mentioned are from Cali. and thatas cool. but I am sure each state has there own .Not hating either. much props to all and everyone


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 13 2009, 12:26 AM~15064340
> *were did your car go?they bring'n it back out or what?
> *


it got taken apart and spread umongs alot of peeps and it will never be back


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 12 2009, 03:20 PM~15061157
> *That's OK! homie you got something coming that will make it right?   we got time homie!! :biggrin:
> *


hopefully homie. if God willing We will have something new out :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 14 2009, 09:58 AM~15075653
> *hopefully homie. if God willing We will have something new out :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 14 2009, 10:46 AM~15075546
> *I was told usin weight is not cheatin ... I said how .. They said cause everybody's doin it ... I guess as long as they hoppin each other than that's fine . I will never weight my car and I've thought bout it, I like to drive my shit to much
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

straight garbage!!!!!!


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 14 2009, 09:48 AM~15075574
> *  like how I kept on my front bumper on a caddy and still hitting in the 80's and theres still some peeps out there that can't do it. :biggrin: and I hear you about the GEE'S but sometimes theres diffrent G's for diffrent part of the country. the ones you have mentioned are from Cali. and thatas cool. but I am sure each state has there own .Not hating either. much props to all and everyone
> *


BUT KEEP IT 100 HOMIE, IT COME FROM THE WESTKOAST, JUST LIKE GANGBANGIN(<span style=\'color:blue\'>CRIPS, DAMUS, SA's), LOWRIDING AND SOFORTH....NO ONE WAS SAYIN OR DOIN WHAT WE DO, UNTIL WE SHARED IT WITH THE WORLD, ITS PEOPLE IN JAPAN TRYIN TO DO WHAT WE DO, LOOK AT THE RAPPER LIL WAYNE, HE'S NOT A DAMU....SO HOW CAN U OR ANYBODY TAKE WHATS OURS & CHANGE IT TO SOMTHIN ESLE, U CANT...JUST LIKE THA HOMIE </span>CHINA MAN SAID, IT IS WHAT IT IS....WITH OUT BEENIN IN LA OR CALI BASED CAR CLUBS MOST WOULDNT BE ABLE TO RIDE ON THE WEST WITHOUT HAVING PROBLEMS IN THE STREETS.......THA G's BEFORE YALL MADE IT POSSABLE FOR YALL TO DO THAT WITH THEM PLAQUES AND SHIT, WITHOUT THEM, ON THE WEST U NOT MAY, BUT WILL HAVE PROBLEMS.....[/color]


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 14 2009, 12:31 PM~15075991
> *straight garbage!!!!!!
> *


LOOKS GOOD TO ME :uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Sep 14 2009, 12:39 PM~15076055
> *BUT KEEP IT 100 HOMIE, IT COME FROM THE WESTKOAST, JUST LIKE GANGBANGIN(CRIPS, DAMUS, SA's), LOWRIDING AND SOFORTH....NO ONE WAS SAYIN OR DOIN WHAT WE DO, UNTIL WE SHARED IT WITH THE WORLD, ITS PEOPLE IN JAPAN TRYIN TO DO WHAT WE DO, LOOK AT THE RAPPER LIL WAYNE, HE'S NOT A DAMU....SO HOW CAN U OR ANYBODY TAKE WHATS OURS & CHANGE IT TO SOMTHIN ESLE, U CANT...JUST LIKE THA HOMIE CHINA MAN SAID, IT IS WHAT IT IS....WITH OUT BEENIN IN LA OR CALI BASED CAR CLUBS MOST WOULDNT BE ABLE TO RIDE ON THE WEST WITHOUT HAVING PROBLEMS IN THE STREETS.......THA G's BEFORE YALL MADE IT POSSABLE FOR YALL TO DO THAT WITH THEM PLAQUS AND SHIT, WITHOUT THEM, ON THE WEST U NOT MAY, BUT WILL HAVE PROBLEMS.....[/color]
> *



AGREE WITH EVERYTHING YOU SAY EXCEPT ABOUT THE BANGIN.. LOTS OF STATES HAD THEIR FARE SHARE BACK IN LIKE THE 40s AND 50s.. BUT YOU RIGHT THOUGH.. RIPS AND DAWGS ARE FROM CALI; EVERYBODY ELSE IS JUST IMITATING


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT GEE'S, NOT WEIGHT....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Sep 14 2009, 11:39 AM~15076055
> *BUT KEEP IT 100 HOMIE, IT COME FROM THE WESTKOAST, JUST LIKE GANGBANGIN(<span style=\'color:blue\'>CRIPS, DAMUS, SA's), LOWRIDING AND SOFORTH....NO ONE WAS SAYIN OR DOIN WHAT WE DO, UNTIL WE SHARED IT WITH THE WORLD, ITS PEOPLE IN JAPAN TRYIN TO DO WHAT WE DO, LOOK AT THE RAPPER LIL WAYNE, HE'S NOT A DAMU....SO HOW CAN U OR ANYBODY TAKE WHATS OURS & CHANGE IT TO SOMTHIN ESLE, U CANT...JUST LIKE THA HOMIE </span>CHINA MAN SAID, IT IS WHAT IT IS....WITH OUT BEENIN IN LA OR CALI BASED CAR CLUBS MOST WOULDNT BE ABLE TO RIDE ON THE WEST WITHOUT HAVING PROBLEMS IN THE STREETS.......THA G's BEFORE YALL MADE IT POSSABLE FOR YALL TO DO THAT WITH THEM PLAQUES AND SHIT, WITHOUT THEM, ON THE WEST U NOT MAY, BUT WILL HAVE PROBLEMS.....[/color]
> *



I hear you. I was just saying out here is difrent thats all. no matter where it started. I gave props to the originals. thats for sure


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Sep 14 2009, 12:48 PM~15076160
> *THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT GEE'S, NOT WEIGHT....
> *


I HATE FAKE ROLEX WATCHES; I HATE SNEAKY WEIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

of cource you switch and v=max :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

3 Members: I KEEPS IT REAL, GorillaBob whats good bob


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought the topic was about people who paved the way for the hop game. not what region they are from. doesnt matter what part they are from, if they are from istanbul turkey but they build clean cars that do the do, then they deserve props.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 01:42 PM~15077184
> *i thought the topic was about people who paved the way for the hop game. not what region they are from.  doesnt matter what part they are from, if they are from istanbul turkey but they build clean cars that do the do, then they deserve props.
> *


No shit


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 03:42 PM~15077184
> *i thought the topic was about people who paved the way for the hop game. not what region they are from.  doesnt matter what part they are from, if they are from istanbul turkey but they build clean cars that do the do, then they deserve props.
> *



Cars from turkey ... They have single hump camels, an double hump camels


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I KEEPS IT REAL_@Sep 14 2009, 03:25 PM~15076992
> *3 Members: I KEEPS IT REAL, GorillaBob whats good bob
> *




what up !


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 13 2009, 09:15 AM~15065849
> * don't know ask switch ??????????????? :0  :0  :0 Come on man! :biggrin:
> 
> Me and you have talked about hopping before and you know the younger cats aren't into it the same as we were(are)it has nothing to do with anything else.You stopped hopping because of the time money and wear and tear on you ride,thats cool bro you do you,what i'm saying is to me an og is someone that not only was there when hopping was just starting but someone who is still around it in someway,not someone that don't even ride no more.Just my 2 cents bro don't get mad.
> *


:uh: ask me what??? im not the weight master!! you need to ask your az culb member!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I KEEPS IT REAL_@Sep 14 2009, 12:23 PM~15076966
> *of cource you switch and v=max :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 14 2009, 03:01 PM~15078450
> *Cars from turkey ... They have single hump camels, an double hump camels
> *


nomsayn


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG :biggrin: :biggrin: WHO ARE WE FIGHTING? :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 13 2009, 11:15 AM~15065849
> * don't know ask switch ??????????????? :0  :0  :0 Come on man! :biggrin:
> 
> Me and you have talked about hopping before and you know the younger cats aren't into it the same as we were(are)it has nothing to do with anything else.You stopped hopping because of the time money and wear and tear on you ride,thats cool bro you do you,= OG das what tha fuck im talmbout*


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 12:42 PM~15077184
> *i thought the topic was about people who paved the way for the hop game. not what region they are from.  doesnt matter what part they are from, if they are from istanbul turkey but they build clean cars that do the do, then they deserve props.
> *


WAS THEY DOIN THA DO, WAY BACK THEN? I DONT THINK SO, DO U KNOW ANYBODY FROM WHERE U LIVE THAT WAS LOWRIDING BEFORE SLOW BOB FROM MAFIA4LIFE, AMOS FROM THA DAMU RIDERS, DJ VEGAS, TED WELLS,???? & IF THEY WAS POST UP PICS, NOT NEW PIC, BUT PICS FROM AT LEAST 1970, CAUSE I WAS BORN IN 72, AND COMIN UP I NEVER KNEW THEY HAD LOW LOWS IN WHERE OTHER THAN LA...


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 14 2009, 03:51 PM~15078928
> *:uh:  ask me what??? im not the weight master!! you need to ask your az culb member!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0
> *



LOL


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Sep 14 2009, 08:12 PM~15082142
> *WAS THEY DOIN THA DO, WAY BACK THEN? I DONT THINK SO, DO U KNOW ANYBODY FROM WHERE U LIVE THAT WAS LOWRIDING BEFORE SLOW BOB FROM MAFIA4LIFE, AMOS FROM THA DAMU RIDERS, DJ VEGAS, TED WELLS,???? & IF THEY WAS POST UP PICS, NOT NEW PIC, BUT PICS FROM AT LEAST 1970, CAUSE I WAS BORN IN 72, AND COMIN UP I NEVER KNEW THEY HAD LOW LOWS IN WHERE OTHER THAN LA...
> *


 :biggrin: man thay dont no whats up!!!!!  :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :no: :no:


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 14 2009, 08:41 PM~15082692
> *:biggrin:  man thay dont no whats up!!!!!   :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :no:  :no:
> *



WHAT HAPPEN IN S.D HOW DID U DO?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2009, 01:17 AM~15072251
> *And your car hopps how high?????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:just excuses from midwest folks that can't hopp. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

This topic went to shit just like all topics about hopping :uh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 14 2009, 09:24 PM~15083426
> *This topic went to shit just like all topics about hopping :uh:
> *


 tell me bout it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 14 2009, 05:31 PM~15075991
> *straight garbage!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 14 2009, 10:51 PM~15078928
> *:uh:  ask me what??? im not the weight master!! you need to ask your az culb member!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0
> *


not the master maybe but you are a gee at it. :biggrin: Look bro all i'm saying is you have these dudes out here(midwest,some of your club members)that talk that shit about wieght knowing they have it and knowing that there club homies out west have it.Like i said nothing but excuses coming from losers out here that can't compete.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2009, 09:55 PM~15083811
> *not the master maybe but you are a gee at it. :biggrin: Look bro all i'm saying is you have these dudes out here(midwest,some of your club members)that talk that shit about wieght knowing they have it and knowing that there club homies out west have it.Like i said nothing but excuses coming from losers out here that can't compete.
> *


hope you aint speakin' on mine since you say mid west members. im speakin' fah myself ""if anybody wana put up some dust i'll hop mine then take the batteries out on the spot and borrow woode's drill to show you the diet i speak on  dem pitbull frames don't need weight either.





and you say midwesterns don't put you on this page knowing you put it down out dis way don't let it upset you. aint nothin' but a couple people from my city put my name on hurr and i knooooww i influenced a lot of ni66az in the 314 that are members of LIL. i even keep the city poppin' witt thangs to do. but as long as i know what i did fah this city it don't matter to me ""BECAUSE I BURN SOLENOIDS NOT MY SOLE"" >>>>>>>>>>> sidewats tah the next lite :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 14 2009, 10:24 PM~15083426
> *This topic went to shit just like all topics about hopping :uh:
> *


No shit.and it was quick to.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 15 2009, 07:26 AM~15085629
> *No shit.and it was quick to.
> *



we can all agree that hoppin isnt the same.

but it can be fixed. we still have guys that care about the sport and those guys need more power.

we need another gary may out there that can come up with rules that are fair and will build the sport up.

that way we can have more competitors and more money in the game.

how can you hop when the prize money is less than it cost to fix your (pumps) car back up.

maybe im just older and i remember guys cracking nuckles and burning up motors and trying thousands of ideas to get their cars up higher.

they didnt hate their competitor they just fixed their car better for the next hop.

but now the attitude that came from watching videos made everyone think they were on a young hogg or cali swangin tape. and will do ANYTHING to their cars so that they can jump up and be a star.

but in the 90's the star power came from having the smarts and the money to have a fly ride.

the same thing that happened to rap music is happening to hopping 

find a formula and throw the same thing out there and the people will never figure it out.

but just like hip hop -- if you are 30 or over you know and remember what good rap was all about.

im from the south but i'll take 6 in the mornin by ice t before i ride in my car playing soldier boy.

and i would rather watch hoppin from 89-98 before i watch non bumper gutted weighted down cars.

appologies to anyone offended by this.

big ups to ALL old school ridaz. thanks for the memories.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 15 2009, 09:26 AM~15085943
> *we can all agree that hoppin isnt the same.
> 
> but it can be fixed.  we still have guys that care about the sport and those guys need more power.
> ...


FUCK 'EM.. THAT'S REAL TALK


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 15 2009, 06:24 AM~15085617
> *hope you aint speakin' on mine since you say mid west members. im speakin' fah myself ""if anybody wana put up some dust i'll hop mine then take the batteries out on the spot and borrow woode's drill to show you the diet i speak on   dem pitbull frames don't need weight either.and you say midwesterns don't put you on this page knowing you put it down out dis way don't let it upset you.  aint nothin' but a couple people from my city put my name on hurr and i knooooww i influenced a lot of ni66az in the 314 that are members of LIL. i even keep the city poppin' witt thangs to do. but as long as i know what i did fah this city it don't matter to me ""BECAUSE I BURN SOLENOIDS NOT MY SOLE"" >>>>>>>>>>> sidewats tah the next lite :biggrin:
> *


NOW THATS GANGSTA, GANGSTA, WHAT THA FUCK THA HOM"I"E YELL"I"N :biggrin: :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Guys I gotta give me props and repect to in the Hydraulic game that showed me whats up even before I had a car,
Big Bill outta East San Jose! We had shit smaccing bumpers since the 90's!
Ben C outta San Jose also! been putting it down for a min.
The Lopez brothers outta Reds.
The homie Indio from SOUTH SIDE,Hop Shop Mikey from the O.C,Mando,Leappin Lonnie,Box(them Mojo set ups was on point!)Charles Clayton,O.G Bird, and last but not least my homie SWITCHMAN! The one haters LOVE to hate!
There are alot of people I looked up to in the game, but these are some of the guys that were my major influences in the hop and hydraulic game! If I were to give props to everyone that I followed in Lowriding my fingers would be sore!


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 15 2009, 06:24 AM~15085617
> *hope you aint speakin' on mine since you say mid west members. im speakin' fah myself ""if anybody wana put up some dust i'll hop mine then take the batteries out on the spot and borrow woode's drill to show you the diet i speak on   dem pitbull frames don't need weight either.
> and you say midwesterns don't put you on this page knowing you put it down out dis way don't let it upset you.  aint nothin' but a couple people from my city put my name on hurr and i knooooww i influenced a lot of ni66az in the 314 that are members of LIL. i even keep the city poppin' witt thangs to do. but as long as i know what i did fah this city it don't matter to me ""BECAUSE I BURN SOLENOIDS NOT MY SOLE"" >>>>>>>>>>> sidewats tah the next lite :biggrin:
> *


EVERY SENCE I'VE KNOWN U, U HAVE BEEN PUTIN IT DOWN....& U ARE COLDBLOODED AT BUILDING CARS  :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 15 2009, 08:04 AM~15086161
> *Guys I gotta give me props and repect to in the Hydraulic game that showed me whats up even before I had a car,
> Big Bill outta East San Jose! We had shit smaccing bumpers since the 90's!
> Ben C outta San Jose also! been putting it down for a min.
> ...


& THATS REAL HOMIE.....THA WHOLE POST.....& SWITCHMAN HOMIE U MITE NOT CLAIM THA "G" STATAS, BUT IF THA STREETS SAY IT, THEN IT IS WHAT IT IS....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Who was the guy who used to build all of Zues(rip)and del dogs etc set ups back in the day i forgot dude name he had the "EGUALIZER" pump so they called it was bassicly 3 tot he nose??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 15 2009, 08:36 AM~15086356
> *Who was the guy who used to build all of Zues(rip)and del dogs etc set ups back in the day i forgot dude name he had the "EGUALIZER" pump so they called it was bassicly 3 tot he nose??
> *


MY UNCLE HUGH STILLMAN!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 07:58 AM~15086540
> *MY UNCLE HUGH STILLMAN!!!!!!!
> *


Thats right he built some bad ass shit anyone else remember the mag scrape had all the how to tech articles that was bad ass for its time


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 15 2009, 08:59 AM~15086552
> *Thats right he built some bad ass shit anyone else remember the mag scrape had all the how to tech articles that was bad ass for its time
> *


I still have that magazine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 15 2009, 08:59 AM~15086552
> *Thats right he built some bad ass shit anyone else remember the mag scrape had all the how to tech articles that was bad ass for its time
> *


it was good magazine but it didnt last long


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Sep 15 2009, 09:14 AM~15086707
> *it was good magazine but it didnt last long
> *


great magazine!!!!!!!!!! best ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 09:20 AM~15086767
> *great magazine!!!!!!!!!!  best ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lot of tech how toos and show coverage and not a hundred pages of big rim adds.maybe some one should send a copy to lowrider magazine and show them what a real magazine should look like


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 08:10 AM~15086652
> *I still have that magazine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Me to somewhere and it was one of the best for sure if not the best


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2009, 09:53 PM~15083781
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your shit is garbage too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Sep 15 2009, 09:27 AM~15086841
> *lot of tech how toos and show coverage and not a hundred pages of big rim adds.maybe some one should send a copy to lowrider magazine and show them what a real magazine should look like
> *


magazines suck now a days!!!!!! all of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 09:35 AM~15086948
> *your shit is garbage too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: YOU A FOOL HOMIE :biggrin: HERE WE GO :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 14 2009, 08:41 PM~15082692
> *:biggrin:  man thay dont no whats up!!!!!   :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :no:  :no:
> *


THEY NEED TO GET A-BAR OF LA. LOWRIDIN HISTORY....HELL THA WEST SHOULD MAKE THEM LEARN IT WHILE BEING A PROSPECT OF A LA. BASED CAR CLUB... :0


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 01:25 PM~15087964
> *THEY NEED TO GET A-BAR OF LA. LOWRIDIN HISTORY....HELL THA WEST SHOULD MAKE THEM LEARN IT WHILE BEING A PROSPECT OF A LA. BASED CAR CLUB... :0
> *


I BROUGHT THAT SAME LA KNOWLEDGE (CAR BUILDING) TO PHILLY


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 15 2009, 11:28 AM~15087986
> *I BROUGHT THAT SAME LA KNOWLEDGE (CAR BUILDING) TO PHILLY
> *


DIDNT BUY ANYBOOK, SEEN IT GROWNING UP......


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 15 2009, 08:26 AM~15085943
> *we can all agree that hoppin isnt the same.
> 
> but it can be fixed.  we still have guys that care about the sport and those guys need more power.
> ...


i remember back then all hoppers looked good,even shop cars had candy paint jobs,Now all this new hopper era have nothing but cars straight from pick your parts with alot of weight.fools come out pushing cars with no winshilds,primer pait jobs,interior looks like shit.thats why when i bring back this new hopper im about to start working on,im coming out super clean like back in the days.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 15 2009, 11:32 AM~15088018
> *i remember back then all hoppers looked good,even shop cars had candy paint jobs,Now all this new hopper era have nothing but cars straight from pick your parts with alot of weight.fools come out pushing cars with no winshilds,primer pait jobs,interior looks like shit.thats why when i bring back this new hopper im about to start working on,im coming out super clean like back in the days.
> *


 :biggrin: i no what you mean..my car is not the cleanest but it will past 4 what im doing... :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2009, 09:55 PM~15083811
> *not the master maybe but you are a gee at it. :biggrin: Look bro all i'm saying is you have these dudes out here(midwest,some of your club members)that talk that shit about wieght knowing they have it and knowing that there club homies out west have it.Like i said nothing but excuses coming from losers out here that can't compete.
> *


 :biggrin: i here you, ant no losers here..or there. :angry: you got to get where ive ben!! to go where ive gone!!! yea you mite go to car shows. but what have you done in the steerts??? :uh: in a steert car not no shit on a traler!! thats what im talking bout!! :yes:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 15 2009, 01:25 PM~15088470
> *:biggrin:  i no what you mean..my car is not the cleanest but it will past 4 what im doing... :biggrin:
> *


come on ,you know im not talking about you.i know you saw a couple of cars this past weekend that looked salvagelol. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 15 2009, 01:02 PM~15088775
> *come on ,you know im not talking about you.i know you saw a couple of cars this past weekend that looked salvagelol. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes: yes sir cobart......... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 01:31 PM~15088010
> *DIDNT BUY ANYBOOK, SEEN IT GROWNING UP......
> *


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 15 2009, 01:32 PM~15088018
> *i remember back then all hoppers looked good,even shop cars had candy paint jobs,Now all this new hopper era have nothing but cars straight from pick your parts with alot of weight.fools come out pushing cars with no winshilds,primer pait jobs,interior looks like shit.thats why when i bring back this new hopper im about to start working on,im coming out super clean like back in the days.
> *


SHIT LIKE THAT IS ONLY GOOD FOR THE ARENA; LIKE WHEN THEY BRING OUT MONSTER TRUCKS. ON THE STREET YOU GOTTA BE CLEAN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Sep 14 2009, 08:12 PM~15082142
> *WAS THEY DOIN THA DO, WAY BACK THEN? I DONT THINK SO, DO U KNOW ANYBODY FROM WHERE U LIVE THAT WAS LOWRIDING BEFORE SLOW BOB FROM MAFIA4LIFE, AMOS FROM THA DAMU RIDERS, DJ VEGAS, TED WELLS,???? & IF THEY WAS POST UP PICS, NOT NEW PIC, BUT PICS FROM AT LEAST 1970, CAUSE I WAS BORN IN 72, AND COMIN UP I NEVER KNEW THEY HAD LOW LOWS IN WHERE OTHER THAN LA...
> *


why dont you post of pics of what you have done, instead of living off of someones fame?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 15 2009, 11:28 AM~15087986
> *I BROUGHT THAT SAME LA KNOWLEDGE (CAR BUILDING) TO PHILLY
> *


no you didn't!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 11:25 AM~15087964
> *THEY NEED TO GET A-BAR OF LA. LOWRIDIN HISTORY....HELL THA WEST SHOULD MAKE THEM LEARN IT WHILE BEING A PROSPECT OF A LA. BASED CAR CLUB... :0
> *


so you saying that if u aint from cali or la in particular you cant build a clean car? or a "hopper"


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Sep 14 2009, 08:51 PM~15082835
> *WHAT HAPPEN IN S.D HOW DID U DO?
> *


 koolaid trip out !!!!!!did not take the car....


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 03:28 PM~15088950
> *no you didn't!!!!!!!!!
> *


YES I DID :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 15 2009, 01:47 PM~15089123
> *YES I DID :cheesy:
> *


no


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 15 2009, 03:16 PM~15088865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
You cant talk to him like that, hes from California!!!! hno:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 15 2009, 03:18 PM~15089417
> *:0  :0  :0
> You cant talk to him like that, hes from California!!!!  hno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 15 2009, 02:18 PM~15089417
> *:0  :0  :0
> You cant talk to him like that, hes from California!!!!  hno:
> *


post up a pic of that hard top four and show him what comes out of tennessee


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

NOW LOOK AT WHAT YOU DUNN, DUNN L-BABY.......NOW YOU GOTA POST UP WHAT YOU DONE IN THE LOW RYDIN' GAME :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 04:35 PM~15086948
> *your shit is garbage too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you got a low low yet?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 15 2009, 01:24 PM~15085617
> *hope you aint speakin' on mine since you say mid west members. im speakin' fah myself ""if anybody wana put up some dust i'll hop mine then take the batteries out on the spot and borrow woode's drill to show you the diet i speak on   dem pitbull frames don't need weight either.
> and you say midwesterns don't put you on this page knowing you put it down out dis way don't let it upset you.  aint nothin' but a couple people from my city put my name on hurr and i knooooww i influenced a lot of ni66az in the 314 that are members of LIL. i even keep the city poppin' witt thangs to do. but as long as i know what i did fah this city it don't matter to me ""BECAUSE I BURN SOLENOIDS NOT MY SOLE"" >>>>>>>>>>> sidewats tah the next lite :biggrin:
> *


You and anyone else that does it,it's cool if you don't got none thats all good,just don't talk shit on it then at the same time start yelling switchman is the man he's killing everyone when you know whats in his car.  thats all i'm saying.(me and switch talked and he knows what i got and i know what he's got)tHATS REAL RIDAS KEEPING IT REAL.  also there are many fools out here that talk that we don't have any,and i've seen what they had.Now thats just being fake to the game.I'd rather see a clean 64 doing 40 all power then a g body doing 80 but when your trying to compete with the g-body you gotta do what you gotta do. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2009, 01:16 PM~15088865
> *why dont you post of pics of what you have done, instead of living off of someones fame?
> *


WHO AM I LIVIN OFF OF? I NEVER CLAIMED TO BE A OG IN LOWRIDING, LOL, I JUST NAMEED PEOPLE WHO I'VE SEEN IN THA STREETS GROWING UP....SO WHAT ARE YOU TALKIN ABOUT.....& WHO FAME AM I LIVING OFF OF?????


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2009, 01:16 PM~15088865
> *why dont you post of pics of what you have done, instead of living off of someones fame?
> *


& HOMIE WHAT I DID, I STARTED A CAR CLUB IN THA CITY OF INGLEWOOD CA. TO GET MY HOMEBOYS FROM MY HOOD TO LIVE & LOWRIDE & NOT TO GANGBANG & DIE OR KILL OTHER BROTHERS & GO BACK TO THA PIN.....NOW WHAT HAVE YOU DONE HOMIE.........


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2009, 01:33 PM~15088991
> *so you saying that if u aint from cali or la in particular you cant build a clean car? or a "hopper"
> *


WE WERE TALKIN ABOUT HISTORY, & G'S, WHERE IN ALL THA POSTS I POSTED DID U SEE THAT.....NEVER SAID THAT.......WE WERE GIVIN IT UP TO THA HOMIES BEFORE US, BECAUSE WITH OUT THEM, THERES NO US.....THAT GO FOR THA WEST TO THA EAST......


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> so you saying that if u aint from cali or la in particular you cant build a clean car? or a "hopper"
> [/quote]& IF U READ WHAT I POSTED, I TALKED ABOUT HISTORY....NOTHING ABOUT CLEAN CAR OR HOPPERS.....SO READ IT AGAIN............


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 15 2009, 02:18 PM~15089417
> *:0  :0  :0
> You cant talk to him like that, hes from California!!!!  hno:
> *


WHATS THAT GOT TO DO WITH ANYTHING HOMIE....


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2009, 02:30 PM~15089515
> *post up a pic of that hard top four and show him what comes out of tennessee
> *


THAT DONT MEAN NOTHIN TO ME, U STILL MISSED THA POINT OF WHAT I POST, ETHER YALL CANT READ OR JUST REALLY HATE THA WESTKOAST DEEP DOWN IN YOUR HEART....BUT I NEVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT CLEAN CARS OR HOPPERS....


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 15 2009, 02:21 PM~15089439
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT ARE U LOL AT? LOL, YEAH YALL WON IN OLK ON THE STICK BUT, WHEN COLDBLOODED WANTED TO NOSE UP FOR MONEY YALL TUCKED YALL TAILS :biggrin:YEAH WE GOT STUCK & YALL WAS AFRID TO TAKE COLD BLOODED RIDAZ MONEY :biggrin: NOW THATS FUNNY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

good job of avoiding the request


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> good job of avoiding the request


HOMIE REREAD WHAT I'VE POSTED, NEVER SAID THAT.....
[/quote]
well u started talking about some guys from the 70s and asked me who from my side of the state has done anything. as if my side of the state is up to par :biggrin: YOU CANT READ CAN YOU....THATS SAD BUT THEY GOT HELP FOR THAT......NEVER SAID LONG STAR OR TEXAS..... :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 12 2009, 02:21 PM~15060844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRUE MID WEST OG'S  SHOW AND GO WAS OUT THERE DANCING AND HOPING WAY BACK IN THE DAYS PIT BULL(BRENT) ALSO LIKE OG RIDER WITH HIS 59 IN VEGAS. BUT JIMMY SHOW AND GO KEPT IT GOING HOPPING DANCINING JIMMY AND POPS AND TOMMY IN MY BOOK ARE OG'S.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

PAC MAN :biggrin: HELL YEA :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 15 2009, 08:26 AM~15085943
> *we can all agree that hoppin isnt the same.
> 
> but it can be fixed.  we still have guys that care about the sport and those guys need more power.
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 15 2009, 08:26 AM~15085943
> *we can all agree that hoppin isnt the same.
> 
> but it can be fixed.  we still have guys that care about the sport and those guys need more power.
> ...


TTT this man knows how to give props where props is due.


I see it as a life style and we all no matter what CLUB WE ARE IN we are a breed thats slowly disapearing (sp) we all as our life style need to suport one another. lets keep it real and alive fuck all the conterversy (sp) or who's better than any one. I say lets all just RIDE LOW AS LOW AS YOU CAN GO LETS TAKE IT BACK TO OLD SCHOOL MY BROTHERS. I KNOW I AM WHEN I CAN GET MY RIDE GOING AGAIN. FAMILIA ES MI PRIMER OBSTICOLU. FAMILY FIRST WE ALL NEED TO LOOK OUT FOR EACH OTHER. GOD BLESS


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 12:25 PM~15087964
> *THEY NEED TO GET A-BAR OF LA. LOWRIDIN HISTORY....HELL THA WEST SHOULD MAKE THEM LEARN IT WHILE BEING A PROSPECT OF A LA. BASED CAR CLUB... :0
> *


NO ONE SAID IT WAS NOT LA BASED :uh: WHY YOU ON A DEFENCE? :uh: YOU MAKE NO SENCE WHEN YOU TYPE. LA GOT ITS PROPS SO LET THE RIPPLE GO


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 15 2009, 12:32 PM~15088018
> *i remember back then all hoppers looked good,even shop cars had candy paint jobs,Now all this new hopper era have nothing but cars straight from pick your parts with alot of weight.fools come out pushing cars with no winshilds,primer pait jobs,interior looks like shit.thats why when i bring back this new hopper im about to start working on,im coming out super clean like back in the days.
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEA FINALLY I SAY FUCK THE INCHES LETS HOP CLEAN CARS LIKE WE USED TO BACK IN THE DAY WHEN 45 PULGAS WAS GOOD. LETS TAKE IT BACK TO THE OLD SCHOOL SI OH NO NENE? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 10:37 AM~15086963
> *magazines suck now a days!!!!!! all of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOCO


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2009, 05:34 PM~15090125
> *you got a low low yet?
> *


LET ME ANSWER THAT FOR HIM HOMIE..




















FUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKK NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! :rant: :nono:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Sep 15 2009, 04:40 PM~15090724
> *THAT DONT MEAN NOTHIN TO ME, U STILL MISSED THA POINT OF WHAT I POST, ETHER YALL CANT READ OR JUST REALLY HATE THA WESTKOAST DEEP DOWN IN YOUR HEART....BUT I NEVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT CLEAN CARS OR HOPPERS....
> *


damn L-baby datts a lot of explaining :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LET-IT-GO we see now err body has their definition of a gee. enough debateing post up some of those pics from the 90's .......show us the gees yall speak of.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Speakin of gees ...what up jimmy


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

Big pimpin what's up????? Coming to the stl???


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 15 2009, 09:13 PM~15093966
> *PAC MAN  :biggrin: HELL YEA :biggrin:
> *


 No no pac man was not a g ! One hit wonder!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 16 2009, 07:29 AM~15096527
> *Speakin of gees ...what up jimmy
> *


lol not a g, just having fun trying to be like my inspiring people that set the ground for me, like big rat, tommy, mando, tony parker, zuess, stanley, reds, gomez brothers. i know there were more before those them but those r the ones that inspired me


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 16 2009, 08:57 AM~15096726
> *Big pimpin what's up????? Coming to the stl???
> *



Just chillin! :biggrin: Not this year...got some other stuff lined up....pretty sure I will be hitting the streets here though.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 16 2009, 10:45 AM~15097012
> *Just chillin!  :biggrin:  Not this year...got some other stuff lined up....pretty sure I will be hitting the streets here though.
> *


Aww man, fuck it, im not going now, lol!


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

i dont mean to sound old 

but has anyone mentioned Pumpman and Travelin man.

t&c hydraulics. and steve miller of lowriders hydraulics.

alot of people back in the day that got systems those systems were wholesaled by steve miller RIP of Lowriders hydraulics. 

and what about Juinor Bates of compton. double pumper.

cobra

also who remebers purple or orange head gaskets for #6 fenner pumps. EMP aluminum blocks. two port cast iron blocks. stealin springs from a junk yard.
makin your own scape plates (stupid but we did it) little couplers for prestolite motors and breakin um.
orlies hydraulics, Heartbreaker the movie, No parking on the dancefloor video,
and breakin 2 the movie, look for lowriders in the first part. 

dang --- makes me wanna put a Curl back on my hair.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 16 2009, 12:33 PM~15098133
> *i dont mean to sound old
> 
> but has anyone mentioned Pumpman and Travelin man.
> ...


OK, NOW I'M FEELING NOSTALGAIC HERE :happysad: 

BRING BACK CROAKERSACKS, HOUSE SHOES, AND PENDLETONS


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 16 2009, 10:33 AM~15098133
> *i dont mean to sound old
> 
> but has anyone mentioned Pumpman and Travelin man.
> ...


 :biggrin: if you look on the frist page i said jr bates.. :0 and i remeber all that. and im 41! :biggrin: was a youngsts thin :yes:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 16 2009, 10:38 AM~15098179
> *OK, NOW I'M FEELING NOSTALGAIC HERE :happysad:
> 
> BRING BACK CROAKERSACKS, HOUSE SHOES, AND PENDLETONS
> *


 :roflmao: come on homie its about low ridein not gang bangin...lol :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nono:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 16 2009, 12:50 PM~15098292
> *:roflmao: come on homie its about low ridein not gang bangin...lol :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :nono:
> *


I THOUGHT THEY GO TOGETHER :nicoderm:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 16 2009, 11:03 AM~15098417
> *I THOUGHT THEY GO TOGETHER :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh: naw homie !not like that...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I remember watchin mike and indio hoppin 7 up ... You knew it when them guys spun keys.. It sounded crazy


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Doing good inches with Fenner gears.....now *THATS* OG.  :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 16 2009, 08:45 AM~15097012
> *Just chillin!  :biggrin:  Not this year...got some other stuff lined up....pretty sure I will be hitting the streets here though.
> *


 man whats up wit faybin????


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 16 2009, 11:36 AM~15098711
> *Doing good inches with Fenner gears.....now THATS OG.    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thats what my cutty got :biggrin: lol........


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA+Sep 16 2009, 01:36 PM~15098714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sshiittttttt. :biggrin: And 90 weight oil too right????


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 16 2009, 11:38 AM~15098749
> *Thats your boy.  :0  :cheesy:
> sshiittttttt.  :biggrin:  And 90 weight oil too right????
> *


 naw bart oil..........lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

mikey fuzzy what up??????? the hop shop in the house..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 16 2009, 11:47 AM~15098260
> *:biggrin:  if you look on the frist  page i said jr bates.. :0  and i remeber all that. and im 41! :biggrin:  was a youngsts thin :yes:
> *


What it dew homie?!
Thats whats up! Being fourtunate to grow up around this shit everyday and be around some of the pioneers of this shit!
The closiest some people have and will ever get to that is on a t.v screen.
Shit, for me and you and others, it was walking outside or looking out the window any day of the week!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

why dont u just rub it in fuckers lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 16 2009, 06:36 PM~15098714
> *man whats up wit faybin????
> *


It's fabian,damn always thinking of me. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 16 2009, 12:43 PM~15096117
> *LET ME ANSWER THAT FOR HIM HOMIE..
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKK NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! :rant:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: See thats what i've been talking about,example of whats not a gee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 16 2009, 03:45 PM~15097012
> *Just chillin!  :biggrin:  Not this year...got some other stuff lined up....pretty sure I will be hitting the streets here though.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :twak: :twak: No dfl 2 years in row?I wonder why?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 16 2009, 09:05 AM~15096766
> *No no pac man was not a g ! One hit wonder!
> *


LOL I am just messing around.I hear you on the O G'S with out them we or I would not of done what I did. by no means am I saying I am og but if some one gives me props I will most definate take it :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 16 2009, 12:41 PM~15098774
> *naw bart oil..........lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You comin out to Stl this weekend????? I need to holler at ya about a couple parts


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 16 2009, 03:29 PM~15099674
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :twak:  :twak: No dfl 2 years in row?I wonder why?
> *



Wonder why? Damn always thinking about us. :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 16 2009, 03:00 PM~15099943
> *Wonder why?  Damn always thinking about us.  :0 :0  :roflmao:
> *


Dont be scared Dano I sold my single pump lincoln a couple months ago :0 :biggrin: J/K


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 16 2009, 02:36 PM~15098711
> *Doing good inches with Fenner gears.....now THATS OG.    :biggrin:
> *


shit I used to in the yellow 64 I had some custom fenner heads from stanley stanton.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 16 2009, 06:56 PM~15101475
> *shit I used to in the yellow 64 I had some custom fenner heads from stanley stanton.
> *


 :0 BACK DOOR! :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 16 2009, 08:11 PM~15101644
> *:0  BACK DOOR!  :0
> *



i have a back door marzocci


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 16 2009, 09:00 PM~15099943
> *Wonder why?  Damn always thinking about us.  :0 :0  :roflmao:
> *


No i just wonder why it's only 3 hours away?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 16 2009, 10:54 PM~15100949
> *Dont be scared Dano I sold my single pump lincoln a couple months ago  :0  :biggrin: J/K
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he's not scared he's used to losing. :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 16 2009, 08:44 PM~15103712
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he's not scared he's used to losing. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

WAT IT DO PISTONPUMP-1.......


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Sep 17 2009, 04:09 AM~15104003
> *:biggrin:
> *


you like that buy rollin vol 14 theres more. :biggrin:

oU8V0eQVkkw&feature


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 16 2009, 11:01 PM~15104644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Bubba I aint seen that fool in quite awhile


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Chris lookin like a lil kid lol ... Good pics


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 17 2009, 05:14 AM~15106033
> *Chris lookin like a lil kid lol ... Good pics
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
NAW DATTS WHY THEY CALL HIM BIG RATT !!!!! EVEN TRE' BUB LOOKS SMALL NEXT TO RATT,, DINO TOO..... NICE PIC EAZY STRAIGHT FROM THE WALL OFF FAME....... :biggrin: 



WE GONA GET SOME STREET ACTION IN WHEN YALL GET HURR FOR BLACK SUNDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah this is old school 

im needin some old school music while i get me a curl kit and do the hair.

but i dont know where to get me a curl bag to keep the juice off the pillow.

just for a while 

can yall name some 80s funk classics that i can download or get me Mr. Vegas number if he still does mixes.

does anyone know him.

cobra


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 17 2009, 09:19 AM~15106603
> *yeah this is old school
> 
> im needin some old school music while i get me a curl kit and do the hair.
> ...


I CAN GET YOU WHAT YA NEED PLAYA.. TRUNKA-FUNK! I EVEN GOT SOFTWARE TO PUT THE SHIT IN REVERB. OH YEAH.. AND IF YOU LIKE RAPS, I GOT STICTLY RIDIN O/G CLASSICS; MILKMAN (BAY), J-MACK (BAY), YOUNG LAY (BAY), DADDY V (COMPTON), J-RIDE (COMPTON), TODDY TEE (COMPTON), CAVIAR (COMPTON), GANGSTA (LYNWOOD), BATTLE CAT PRODUCTIOS, etc.. THE LIST GOES ON AND ON.. AND OH YEAH.. YOU'LL NEVER HAVE TO BANG THE USUAL COMERCIAL WEST COAST SHIT THAT FOOLS EXPECT (PAC, DRE, SNOOP :uh: ).. YOU'LL BE BANGIN SHIT LIKE DAZZY DEE AND YOUNG TREY.. WHAT YALL FOOLS KNOW 'BOUT DAT  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0d4X1yDsUc


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

AND OH YEAH.. COBRA, OLDER DUDES LIKE MYSELF USED TO RIDE TO THIS WAY BACC IN THE DAY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ifCRg4Zin8

IMAGINE THAT IN REVERB :cheesy: 

SORRY SWITCH.. DON'T MEAN TO SIDE TRACC THE THREAD,, BUT I THINK THAT OLD MUSIC HAS RELEVANCE TO O/Gs :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 17 2009, 07:19 AM~15106603
> *yeah this is old school
> 
> im needin some old school music while i get me a curl kit and do the hair.
> ...


  dj Vages number is 310 512-8876. And :biggrin: Daddy v number is 213 926-2613. !!!!  You no I'm from compton 2!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 17 2009, 10:21 AM~15106956
> *Vages number is 310 512-8876. And daddy v number is 213 9262613. !!!! You no I'm from compton 2!!!!!!
> *


YOU FORGOT TO WARN HIM THAT DADDY V MIGHT START CROONING ON THE PHONE :roflmao: HE COOL AS FUCC TOUGH


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Zues


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 17 2009, 09:45 AM~15107143
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh man you just went way back time machine style.

thats zeus. 

them pumps, them batteries.

zues on rap city with WC


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 16 2009, 08:44 PM~15103712
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he's not scared he's used to losing. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Arent you disqualified when shit falls off the car? :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 16 2009, 09:59 PM~15104619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like i told the man this year in kentucky, big props to tha man for having a clean ride thats been putting it down for years


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 17 2009, 12:15 PM~15107891
> *oh man you just went way back    time machine style.
> 
> thats zeus.
> ...


I have that on tape!

All chrome block... not everybody has that, but we got it out here in LA.
And it do run.
:cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 8UWITH6_@Sep 17 2009, 05:20 PM~15107944
> *Arent you disqualified when shit falls off the car?   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: aren't you disqualified for riding another mans nuts. :0 :0 The exhaust clamp came lose,thats what happens when you hitting 60's and not 30's. :0 :0 :0 Plus thats a 15tn year old clowning on a 30 year old.You just got owned fool.


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

one of the best in the game. Mike from HOPSHOP in Santa Ana 

2 licks hittin back bumper


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2009, 02:48 PM~15110085
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: aren't you disqualified for riding another mans nuts. :0  :0 The exhaust clamp came lose,thats what happens when you hitting 60's and not 30's. :0  :0  :0 Plus thats a 15tn year old clowning on a 30 year old.You just got owned fool.
> *



Im on somebody's nuts because I made an observation? By the way, loose is spelled this way. LOSE is spelled this way. Just checking in on how things are going around here, cya.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Sep 17 2009, 05:28 PM~15111067
> *one of the best in the game. Mike from HOPSHOP in Santa Ana
> 
> 2 licks hittin back bumper
> ...


YES SIR!
I gave him props in my post and I have learned a thing or 2 from the homie!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 8UWITH6_@Sep 18 2009, 12:06 AM~15111351
> *Im on somebody's nuts because I made an observation?  By the way, loose is spelled this way.  LOSE is spelled this way.  Just checking in on how things are going around here, cya.
> *


no you didn't it was an attempt at talking shit on us,sorry didn't work.and sorry i missed spelled loose,but lose is what my son made him do.and around here we are still running things thanks for asking.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 8UWITH6_@Sep 17 2009, 12:20 PM~15107944
> *Arent you disqualified when shit falls off the car?  :biggrin:
> *



Naw it was disqualified because it was a double pump on 14s with *WEIGHT* while mine was a single pump street car on 13s and no weight....looking 20 times better and STILL getting up to the same inches. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: I guess he doesn't notice my car keeps getting higher the longer I hop it. :around: He's real good about seeing only what he wants to see. :cheesy: 




*But now back to the real reason of the topic....Gggssssss in the game.*


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2009, 09:26 AM~15140502
> *Naw it was disqualified because it was a double pump on 14s with WEIGHT while mine was a single pump street car on 13s and no weight....looking 20 times better and STILL getting up to the same inches.  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  I guess he doesn't notice my car keeps getting higher the longer I hop it.  :around:  He's real good about seeing only what he wants to see.  :cheesy:
> But now back to the real reason of the topic....Gggssssss in the game.
> *


x2


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 17 2009, 08:45 AM~15107143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


red on red :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2009, 04:26 PM~15140502
> *Naw it was disqualified because it was a double pump on 14s with WEIGHT while mine was a single pump street car on 13s and no weight....looking 20 times better and STILL getting up to the same inches.   :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  I guess he doesn't notice my car keeps getting higher the longer I hop it.  :around:  He's real good about seeing only what he wants to see.  :cheesy:
> But now back to the real reason of the topic....Gggssssss in the game.
> *


Because it's double really?you went double for awhile and didn't get anymore inches then you do single?????????whats up with that???????????
:roflmao: :roflmao: Yov've never done over 50 in that car unless you gas hopp it FACT!!!!!!(at most shows you do in the 30's)Plus you have a V6 :0 :0 man you better put in more work because the guy behind all the big hoppers and nice show cars from dfl has his own shop now,your not going to beable too claim his work this time around like you did at hi cal. :0 why are all your homies going to him if your so good??????? :0
damn beat by a kid and everyone out there is gonna see it on roll'n sucks to be you right now.and we beat your blue monte on the same tape. :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

your car is clean as fuck dan, you never saw fabian swing his lincoln like you do the monte........thats why some of these people are difficult because they think it is ok to use weight to get those inches. these people that are braggin about those inches arent out on the streets with those cars they talk about. thats because half of them couldnt pull their weight down the street. maybe thats why they are confused because you can get around with your v-6 like you do. lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Man I'm glad I'm not pissed all the time ... Lol .... Gotta suck havin that much built up anger... Take it to the street , or trailer it there which ever you prefer..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2009, 05:19 AM~15150525
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  and your real good at trying to still be somebody while you havn't done shit in years.lets see you've lost at every show picnic you've gone too over the last what 3 years,thats why you all aren't going anywhere any more.and if you think you did the same inches then you don't know shit about hopping.(look at the bottom of your tires at the end of the hopp when you were at your highest it's not even over your waste,but micheal was way over it in the begining,sorry dano)Yov've never done over 50 in that car unless you gas hopp it  FACT!!!!!!(at most shows you do in the 30's)Plus you have a V6 and you think theres weight in ours :roflmao:  :roflmao: Maybe ,maybe not ,either way you better get used to losing if your gonna keep that painted up piece.here let me help you get rid of it.anyone he's selling this v 6 g body with everything that should be chrome painted red for only 20,000.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: A little advise dano you'll be lucky, lucky if you can get 10. :uh: man you better put in more work because the guy behind all the big hoppers and nice show cars from dfl has his own shop now,your not going to beable too claim his work this time around like you did at hi cal. :0  why are all your homies going to him if your so good??????? :0
> 
> damn beat by a kid and everyone out there is gonna see it on roll'n sucks to be you right now.and we beat your blue monte on the same tape. :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


both cars are buckets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 22 2009, 03:38 PM~15154729
> *both cars are buckets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 what up homie? thought you was comin back to the city? CBR havin a picnic this saturday?!?!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY KC (Sep 26, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 22 2009, 06:34 AM~15150802
> *your car is clean as fuck dan, you never saw fabian swing his lincoln like you do the monte........thats why some of these people are difficult because they think it is ok to use weight to get those inches. these people that are braggin about those inches arent out on the streets with those cars they talk about. thats because half of them couldnt pull their weight down the street. maybe thats why they are confused because you can get around with your v-6 like you do. lol
> *


x2


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

OH BOY.....


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 7 2009, 09:54 AM~15002999
> *:biggrin: first off lets give respect to those that rip........ernest house,, gary may,, zuess,, dino johnson,, ,,monte long,, but to those that inspired me to do what i do ....charles clayton,, og leappin lonnie,,..cpt ,,leappin lonnie  big rat,, ted wells .bobby jr. jr batts . big honcho  ect. i can go on but i don't want to close out my own topic because their are so many in this game..... who you got?  :biggrin:
> *


~DINO JOHNSON~ now that's a real rider the Sea-Saw King R.I.P..Now he was one of mine biggest inspiration...


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Sep 29 2009, 02:49 AM~15215978
> *~DINO JOHNSON~ now that's a real rider the Sea-Saw King R.I.P..Now he was one of mine biggest inspiration...
> *


 :biggrin: ****** just dont no thats my dud! miss that guy :tears: :angel: :angel: sea-saw master :biggrin:


----------



## el_mazatleco (Mar 7, 2008)

YOU GUYS CANT FORGET OF GRORGE FROM PROTOTYPE HYDRAULICS PASSED IN 97 AT HIS SHOP WAS FROM MAJESTICS H.P WITH HIS BLUE LS MONTE CARLO :angel:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA-RIDER-79_@Sep 29 2009, 11:39 AM~15218687
> *YOU GUYS CANT FORGET OF GRORGE FROM PROTOTYPE HYDRAULICS PASSED IN 97 AT HIS SHOP WAS FROM MAJESTICS H.P WITH HIS BLUE LS MONTE CARLO  :angel:
> *


 :nono: :nono: that was jan 98 :0


----------



## el_mazatleco (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah you are right my bad miss george he did all my cars for me he did my el camino he was bad at what he did r.i.p george


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 22 2009, 01:34 PM~15150802
> *your car is clean as fuck dan, you never saw fabian swing his lincoln like you do the monte........thats why some of these people are difficult because they think it is ok to use weight to get those inches. these people that are braggin about those inches arent out on the streets with those cars they talk about. thats because half of them couldnt pull their weight down the street. maybe thats why they are confused because you can get around with your v-6 like you do. lol
> *


ha ha your such a girl swingin on his nuts all the time. :roflmao: :roflmao:your cars so clean it hopps so good :roflmao: :roflmao: You don't know what i do with my rides because i've never seen you at any show just like we don't see dan at any. :0 :0 But i did see you trying to hopp that regal on vol 14. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: If you want to call that hopping. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:Heres a promise i'm gonna come out your way next summer and i'm gonna show you first hand what my cars can do and thats a promise right on dvd for everyone to see. :0 :0 :0 :0 better find some money and redo your shit. :0 :0


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Streetriders hydraulics K.C.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 29 2009, 11:35 PM~15224151
> *ha ha your such a girl swingin on his nuts all the time. :roflmao:  :roflmao:your cars so clean it hopps so good :roflmao:  :roflmao: You don't know what i do with my rides because i've never seen you at any show just like we don't see dan at any. :0  :0 But i did see you trying to hopp that regal on vol 14. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: If you want to call that hopping. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:Heres a promise i'm gonna come out your way next summer and i'm gonna show you first hand what my cars can do and thats a promise right on dvd for everyone to see. :0  :0  :0  :0 better find some money and redo your shit. :0  :0
> *



you need to get your shit straight before you address me bro. i just gave dan props for his ride. i have been around him about as much as i have been around you at the shows. i could care less about hopping but the facts are that you feel like you gotta try to prove yourself for some reason. you can drive all the way out here with your shit on a trailer all you want to. i will even sit my car right in front of yours but i wont be hopping it. my car was frame offed after it got its paint job so its not as pretty as it used to be. i just see you talkin rep mid west this and that but you hate so much on certain ones that are doing it. i bust your balls about weight and you just take it personal, it gets to you apparently because you just cant stick with the go get you some weight bull shit. i liked the lincoln you had and i have said that over and over again. its just that there is an identifiable line which separates show like cars that hop from straight up hoppers, some people care what the welds look like and if it looks nice and others dont, the ones who dont usually dial their car in until its all over that bumper. Fact is that people who do crazy inches still hope higher and they cant give the ones that look nicer their props. Its all in good fun homie.....you do what you gotta do and if that means you gotta put weight in it then do so, but you dont have to do the weight thing to have the inches, you talk about switchman having weight lol you must be in denial. its ok you can go to therapy sessions for all that. everyone that knows anything about cars can tell when they are weighted.

my point is it started out as busting your balls about weight and then you gotta start calling me a nut rider, or whatever i dont care what you think. i have gave you props before and now because i say the same for dan im a cheerleader. 

Your right i got my ass handed to me by a car with no weight too, but it was all in good fun cause thats how things go out here, there are no people being pissy about it. I was still repping the midwest just like you do homie, i just dont have the funds to do it on the level your at. you can take it how you want it but i just give props where i think they are due. When i see your lincoln hopping another weighted car im thinking damn that lincoln gets up, but if you nose up to a clean ass car that doesnt hop just as high as you means you should talk shit and then be like for real though.......that shit is clean. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 3 2009, 03:09 PM~15256666
> *you need to get your shit straight before you address me bro. i just gave dan props for his ride. i have been around him about as much as i have been around you at the shows. i could care less about hopping but the facts are that you feel like you gotta try to prove yourself for some reason. you can drive all the way out here with your shit on a trailer all you want to. i will even sit my car right in front of yours but i wont be hopping it. my car was frame offed after it got its paint job so its not as pretty as it used to be. i just see you talkin rep mid west this and that but you hate so much on certain ones that are doing it. i bust your balls about weight and you just take it personal, it gets to you apparently because you just cant stick with the go get you some weight bull shit. i liked the lincoln you had and i have said that over and over again. its just that there is an identifiable line which separates show like cars that hop from straight up hoppers, some people care what the welds look like and if it looks nice and others dont, the ones who dont usually dial their car in until its all over that bumper. Fact is that people who do crazy inches still hope higher and they cant give the ones that look nicer their props. Its all in good fun homie.....you do what you gotta do and if that means you gotta put weight in it then do so, but you dont have to do the weight thing to have the inches, you talk about switchman having weight lol you must be in denial. its ok you can go to therapy sessions for all that. everyone that knows anything about cars can tell when they are weighted.
> 
> my point is it started out as busting your balls about weight and then you gotta start calling me a nut rider, or whatever i dont care what you think. i have gave you props before and now because i say the same for dan im a cheerleader.
> ...


:dunno: :dunno: Who cares bro stop crying,you must not know shit if you think switch man doesn't have weight.And i know what other cars have it here in the midwest also.it's just funny that when we bust ass everyone starts crying but when others do it no one says shit about it.  And i've driving my show car to chi town stl like 4 times so i can do that shit to,it's just stupid if your going very far.point blank like i said your gonna get clowned by me next year and it will be by an all out show car no weight,hope your ready. :0
Oh yeah i don't fell like i have to prove anything,what we do does that allready,and when haters hate like you that also proves we are doing it. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2009, 07:26 PM~15253964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 7 2009, 11:54 AM~15002999
> *:biggrin: first off lets give respect to those that rip........ernest house,, gary may,, zuess,, dino johnson,, ,,monte long,, but to those that inspired me to do what i do ....charles clayton,, og leappin lonnie,,..cpt ,,leappin lonnie  big rat,, ted wells .bobby jr. jr batts . big honcho, D-BO and ect. i can go on but i don't want to close out my own topic because their are so many in this game..... who you got?  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2009, 12:36 PM~15258087
> *:dunno:  :dunno: Who cares bro stop crying,you must not know shit if you think switch man doesn't have weight.And i know what other cars have it here in the midwest also.it's just funny that when we bust ass everyone starts crying but when others do it no one says shit about it.  And i've driving my show car to chi town stl like 4 times so i can do that shit to,it's just stupid if your going very far.point blank like i said your gonna get clowned by me next year and it will be by an all out show car no weight,hope your ready. :0
> Oh yeah i don't fell like i have to prove anything,what we do does that allready,and when haters hate like you that also proves we are doing it. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 A man take that bullshit somewhere !!! This page is 4. What Gees you no! Not who got weight! Yea I got it ! So what ! Its who no how to use it! Inee one can make a dubble work!! But it takes a. REAL GEE TO MAKE A SNIGLE WORK!!!!!!! Now that's a factor!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 4 2009, 12:19 PM~15262561
> *A man take that bullshit somewhere !!! This page is 4. What Gees you no! Not who got weight! Yea I got it ! So what ! Its who no how to use it! Inee one can make a dubble work!! But it takes a. REAL GEE TO MAKE A SNIGLE WORK!!!!!!! Now that's a factor!!!!!!
> *


sorry just responding to the dude.


----------



## biglewy805 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 4 2009, 06:19 AM~15262561
> *A man take that bullshit somewhere !!! This page is 4. What Gees you no! Not who got weight! Yea I got it ! So what ! Its who no how to use it! Inee one can make a dubble work!! But it takes a. REAL GEE TO MAKE A SNIGLE WORK!!!!!!! Now that's a factor!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

blahhh blahhh blahh


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

What up john ! ...


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Oct 4 2009, 03:49 PM~15265362
> *blahhh blahhh blahh
> *


 Well well well look who's back! I ben wateing 4 this dud 4 3 years. Win we go hop? Mr big body??????????????LOL lmao!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2009, 08:26 PM~15253964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 314DIPPIN (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 5 2009, 06:52 PM~15275427
> *Well well well look who's back! I ben wateing 4 this dud 4 3 years.  Win we go hop? Mr big body??????????????LOL lmao!!
> *


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 5 2009, 04:52 PM~15275427
> *Well well well look who's back! I ben wateing 4 this dud 4 3 years.  Win we go hop? Mr big body??????????????LOL lmao!!
> *


I was out their with u one black Sunday when u broke him off with the white cadi


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Oct 4 2009, 06:49 PM~15265362
> *blahhh blahhh blahh
> *



it takes a G to swing some clean shit like you did john.......Your a G in my book. A G IN THE HOP GAME IN A CLEAN ASS CAR WITHOUT WEIGHT......... :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 6 2009, 07:13 AM~15280580
> *it takes a G to swing some clean shit like you did john.......Your a G in my book. A G IN THE HOP GAME IN A CLEAN ASS CAR WITHOUT WEIGHT.........  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


A homie! Y don't you start a new topic bout weight! Be cuz all my shit is clean! Steet cars no weight to my hopper wit weight! Like I said be 4 this topic is about gees stop crying bout it and get you some ! And don't be mad at who got it!!!!!!!! AND THAT CAME FROM A. GEE!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 6 2009, 03:48 PM~15281211
> *A homie! Y don't you start a new topic bout weight! Be cuz all my shit is clean! Steet cars no weight to my hopper wit weight! Like I said be 4 this topic is about gees stop crying bout it and get you some ! And don't be mad at who got it!!!!!!!! AND THAT CAME FROM A. GEE!!!!!
> *


x2 now you see what i put up with out here,they really gonna talk shit after they see what we do in vegas.  And that caprice was clean when i beat it. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 5 2009, 11:52 PM~15275427
> *Well well well look who's back! I ben wateing 4 this dud 4 3 years.  Win we go hop? Mr big body??????????????LOL lmao!!
> *


Like i told you switch all the so called gee's out here in the midwest have quit the game.  :biggrin: :roflmao: A real G never qiuts.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 6 2009, 01:50 PM~15283820
> *Like i told you switch all the so called gee's out here in the midwest have quit the game.   :biggrin:  :roflmao: A real G never qiuts.
> *


ok denn fabian how come we don't see BIG RAT, LEAPING LONNIE BOLDEN, ECT hopping no more. but they do ride still :dunno: thats why they are called G'S its a sign of retirement. can't be 50 years old and hoppin from the door. and i say again i'm not retired my car is. :0 BE VERY VERY QUIET.........I'M HUNTING WABBITS..... :biggrin: ........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 5 2009, 04:52 PM~15275427
> *Well well well look who's back! I ben wateing 4 this dud 4 3 years.  Win we go hop? Mr big body??????????????LOL lmao!!
> *


i quiet hopping you scared me.


AND FOR FAGUBON I WILL SEE YOU OUT SOON I'M MOVING TO K.C 
JOBS RELOCATING ME SEE YOU SOON


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Oct 6 2009, 07:48 PM~15286129
> *:0
> *


IS THAT THA LINCOLN ON ROLLIN VOL 15 BANGIN ON THA FREEEEEEEWAY????


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 6 2009, 08:48 AM~15281211
> *A homie! Y don't you start a new topic bout weight! Be cuz all my shit is clean! Steet cars no weight to my hopper wit weight! Like I said be 4 this topic is about gees stop crying bout it and get you some ! And don't be mad at who got it!!!!!!!! AND THAT CAME FROM A. GEE!!!!!
> *


i will never cry if i get beat i dont care. i dont need weight the only thing you will ever find in my trunk is PUMPS AND BATTERY PERIOD.

SWITCHMAN YOU CAN TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT TO NEXT TIME YOU SEE ME 
IN A HOPE PIT WITH A CAR LETS HOPE YOU HAVE ONE THE TO LOL.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Oct 6 2009, 06:42 PM~15286707
> *i will never cry if i get beat i dont care. i dont need weight the only thing you will ever find in my trunk is PUMPS AND BATTERY  PERIOD.
> 
> SWITCHMAN YOU CAN TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT TO NEXT TIME YOU SEE ME
> ...


 Look homie I keep a car or 2 you don't have think about that. And cleen shit at that ! So just keep doing what you doing! We will nose up one day don't trip I'm go give you what you looking for!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 6 2009, 10:41 PM~15284813
> *ok denn fabian how come we don't see BIG RAT, LEAPING LONNIE BOLDEN, ECT hopping no more.  but they do ride still :dunno: thats why they are called G'S its a sign of retirement. can't be 50 years old and hoppin from the door. and i say again i'm not retired my car is.  :0 BE VERY VERY QUIET.........I'M HUNTING WABBITS..... :biggrin: ........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: Why not switchman does it. :biggrin: And i can assure you i will always hop anycar i have no matter how clean it is.  I'm gonna keep talking untill you come back and hop your shit agian. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Oct 7 2009, 12:41 AM~15286047
> *i quiet hopping you scared me.
> AND FOR FAGUBON I WILL SEE YOU OUT SOON I'M MOVING TO K.C
> JOBS RELOCATING ME SEE YOU SOON
> *


Did i say something to you??????Good move over here then i can serve you agian.Are you retired also??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 6 2009, 09:08 PM~15288436
> *Did i say something to you??????Good move over here then i can serve you agian.Are you retired also??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i will never retire 

it better be clean i aint wasting my time hopin junk or circus cars fuck that.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 6 2009, 07:37 PM~15287391
> *Look homie I keep a car or 2 you don't have think about that. And cleen shit at that ! So just keep doing what you doing! We will nose up one day don't trip I'm go give you what you looking for!!!!!!!LOL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good hope we can meet soon


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 6 2009, 09:06 PM~15288412
> *:biggrin: Why not switchman does it. :biggrin: And i can assure you i will always hop anycar i have no matter how clean it is.  I'm gonna keep talking untill you come back and hop your shit agian. :biggrin:
> *


YOU SIILY FABIAN, I'M OLDER THAN SWITCHMAN. HE'S NO WHERE NEAR 50 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS TO EARLY TO LAUGH THIS HARD :twak: :biggrin: 



AND ALL THIS TALKING YOU BEEN DOING ON HURR YOU STILL HAVEN'T OPENLY NAMED A G IN DAH GAME..... YOU'RE NOT SCARED TO NAME TIM LONA ARE YOU hno: :biggrin: >>>KEEP IT REAL<<<


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT UP JOHN ALL DUECES WILL BE ROLLIN' THE MID-WEST


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 7 2009, 09:18 AM~15290805
> *YOU SIILY FABIAN, I'M OLDER THAN SWITCHMAN. HE'S NO WHERE NEAR 50 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  ITS TO EARLY TO LAUGH THIS HARD :twak:  :biggrin:
> AND ALL THIS TALKING YOU BEEN DOING ON HURR YOU STILL HAVEN'T OPENLY NAMED A G IN DAH GAME..... YOU'RE NOT SCARED TO NAME TIM LONA ARE YOU hno:  :biggrin:  >>>KEEP IT REAL<<<
> *


lol. damn forgot about tim, he is gee, even though he never beat me. I remember hopping against him at the midwest lowrider show in sterling IL, way back in the day, before lowrider mag. even thought about coming to the midwest, Fabian still might have been in diapers. lol


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Oct 7 2009, 09:11 AM~15291136
> *lol. damn forgot about tim, he is gee, even though he never beat me. I remember hopping against him at the midwest lowrider show in sterling IL, way back in the day, before lowrider mag. even thought about coming to the midwest, Fabian still might have been in diapers. lol
> *


What up D!!!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 7 2009, 06:19 AM~15290810
> *WHAT UP JOHN ALL DUECES WILL BE ROLLIN' THE MID-WEST
> *


shit just chillen at work laughing at this shit


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 6 2009, 04:50 PM~15283820
> *Like i told you switch all the so called gee's out here in the midwest have quit the game.   :biggrin:  :roflmao: A real G never qiuts.
> *



No they are busy building Nice cars and not worrying about the buckets. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Ha ..  .. Lona an sons been doin it for a loooong time .. Not the best but always competein... .. Yall gettin me excited I can't wait to put mine on the bumper then go cruisin.. On 13's !


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 4 2009, 05:19 AM~15262561
> *A man take that bullshit somewhere !!! This page is 4. What Gees you no! Not who got weight! Yea I got it ! So what ! Its who no how to use it! Inee one can make a dubble work!! But it takes a. REAL GEE TO MAKE A SNIGLE WORK!!!!!!! Now that's a factor!!!!!!
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 7 2009, 03:06 PM~15291484
> *No they are busy building Nice cars and not worrying about the buckets.  :biggrin:
> *


We don't have any bucket hoppers.And we building nice cars also at the same time. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Oct 7 2009, 12:29 PM~15290629
> *i will never retire
> 
> it better be clean i aint wasting my time hopin junk or circus cars  fuck that.
> *


What you want to hop we got it all.Everyone stopped the high game because they can't fuck with us.funny as hell really.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 7 2009, 01:18 PM~15290805
> *YOU SIILY FABIAN, I'M OLDER THAN SWITCHMAN. HE'S NO WHERE NEAR 50 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  ITS TO EARLY TO LAUGH THIS HARD :twak:  :biggrin:
> AND ALL THIS TALKING YOU BEEN DOING ON HURR YOU STILL HAVEN'T OPENLY NAMED A G IN DAH GAME..... YOU'RE NOT SCARED TO NAME TIM LONA ARE YOU hno:  :biggrin:  >>>KEEP IT REAL<<<
> *


Lona is a g in K.C. they have worked on more cars then anyone else.and g's I did name then like on page 2. :biggrin: heres one your a G around here.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 7 2009, 01:08 PM~15294027
> *What you want to hop we got it all.Everyone stopped the high game because they can't fuck with us.funny as hell really.
> *


let me tell you what anybody can get a car to hit big inchs but can you drive them after you hit 90+ inchs not likely your linc was alright.
this new linc does big but you can hardly get it on a trailer...............

i dont hate on wieght i just sit back and laugh at it. cause last i checked 
SCARP WAS UP LOL
AND CASH FOR CLUNKERS IS PAST SO I HOPE EVERYBODY GOT REDD OF THERE JUNK 

SEE YOU SOON


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

A real... G Raul Rodriguez........................ Rauls Hydraulics he was in the 80's but also painted his car for what it was .... entertainment ... like a clown car... if i made a radical... id paint it like a clown car too.... cause noone takes that shit serious :biggrin:


----------



## butterbeam (Mar 19, 2009)

FOR SALE 1983 CHEVY MALIBU WAGON 

1983 WAGON RUNS GOOD STARTS RIGHT UP AND DRIVES REINFORCED FRAME EXTENDED AND REINFORCED A ARMS REINFORCED AXLE BATTERY RACK FOR 10 BATT CYLINDERS AND SPRINGS 4 LINK IN REAR BODY IS STREIGHT ONE BLOCK SAND AWAY FROM PAINT $$ 2200.00 OBO $$ PM ME OR CALL IF INTRESTED 505/610-5389


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 8 2009, 07:10 PM~15019689
> *Much props to all the guys you guys have mention.But to me the one that got me doing what I do is DWHITE,SWITCHMAN,MEME,JORGE,AND MANDO.THEM RIGHT THERE WERE MY INSPIRATION TO BUILD HOPPERS.
> *


This is coming from one of the guys that was mentioned as an inspiration so for him to mention the people he mentioned, then you know they are o.g's in the game.

Much props Big Nene.

But you for got to mention that you do it for the kids and the community. :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Oct 7 2009, 08:59 PM~15294573
> *let me tell you what anybody can get a car to hit big inchs but can you drive them after you hit 90+ inchs not likely your linc was alright.
> this new linc does big but you can hardly get it on a trailer...............
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: If poeple could they would,whats the highest you ever hit?50 with 4 pumps to the nose. :roflmao: And my bros lincoln drives fine,it just needs a new driveshaft thats balanced.He made the one thats on it so it's not balanced so it is a ruff ride at more then 40 mph.But after vegas thats getting fixed then what the haters gonna say. :0 :0 And i laugh at people that can only talk about shit because they havn't done shit in years. :0 We are gonna be in vegas hopping the best in the game no one else from the midwest has ever done that.  holla if you need any help on the move to kc.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 7 2009, 01:11 PM~15294044
> *Lona is a g in K.C. they have worked on more cars then anyone else.and g's I did name then like on page 2. :biggrin: heres one your a G around here.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :wow: :rofl:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 8 2009, 07:19 AM~15300544
> *:uh:  :uh: If poeple could they would,whats the highest you ever hit?50 with 4 pumps to the nose. :roflmao: And my bros lincoln drives fine,it just needs a new driveshaft thats balanced.He made the one thats on it so it's not balanced so it is a ruff ride at more then 40 mph.But after vegas thats getting fixed then what the haters gonna say. :0  :0 And i laugh at people that can only talk about shit because they havn't done shit in years. :0 We are gonna be in vegas hopping the best in the game no one else from the midwest has ever done that.  holla if you need any help on the move to kc.
> *



I hopped against the best .. Back in 96- 97 ? Denver , Sat , dsallas , Milwaukee... I was a factor before videos were cool ... Open a magazine from back then , 58 -60 inches .. Were where you then ?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 8 2009, 06:19 AM~15300544
> *:uh:  :uh: If poeple could they would,whats the highest you ever hit?50 with 4 pumps to the nose. :roflmao: And my bros lincoln drives fine,it just needs a new driveshaft thats balanced.He made the one thats on it so it's not balanced so it is a ruff ride at more then 40 mph.But after vegas thats getting fixed then what the haters gonna say. :0  :0 And i laugh at people that can only talk about shit because they havn't done shit in years. :0 We are gonna be in vegas hopping the best in the game no one else from the midwest has ever done that.  holla if you need any help on the move to kc.
> *


Ever??? :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Remember when Stanley Sr & Jr DROVE the "Hillbilly Hopper" to the Supershow in LA, served everyone, then DROVE back to KY? Them fools are crazy ass G's, lol.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 8 2009, 10:01 AM~15301003
> *Remember when Stanley Sr & Jr DROVE the "Hillbilly Hopper" to the Supershow in LA, served everyone, then DROVE back to KY? Them fools are crazy ass G's, lol.
> *


Exactly ! ... Chris ponder had a record for a while , where was fabian ... :dunno: .. Todd wilt was at the super show.. Fabian :dunno: .. Sorry switch :biggrin:.. .. Darrin in chitown bumper checkin the foe..


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hey switch we got a single pump doing pretty good :biggrin: oh yeah and a couple world championships


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

CP was doing that shit years ago and setting records and having to go by the rules. 4 pumps 12 batts in the 70's and that was 4 plus years ago in Vegas. So don't say you are the only one out here going out there to play with the teeter toter cars.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Oct 8 2009, 01:57 PM~15300991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: 



> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob+Oct 8 2009, 02:42 PM~15301231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man you all are funny they went to the show?not the streets and post the hillbilly car/or truck didn't even look like a low rider i bet.Which ain't good from what all you guys say.Why everyone so mad?because all your heros(and you all) out here quit???????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 8 2009, 04:01 PM~15301769
> *hey switch we got a single pump doing pretty good  :biggrin: oh yeah and a couple world championships
> 
> 
> ...


jimmy your boys in here don't respect that car?just like they don't respect ours or anyone elses on the westcoast.  Thay are happy having clean shit that hops 40. :roflmao: and most not even 40. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Oct 8 2009, 01:25 PM~15300846
> *I hopped against the best .. Back in 96- 97 ? Denver , Sat , dsallas , Milwaukee... I was a factor before videos were cool ... Open a magazine from back then , 58 -60 inches .. Were where you then ?
> *


same place i am now the streets not a lrm show hop. :uh: If you did that cool you most be a G.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Oct 8 2009, 02:42 PM~15301231
> *Exactly ! ... Chris ponder had a record for a while , where was fabian ... :dunno: .. Todd wilt was at the super show.. Fabian :dunno: .. Sorry switch :biggrin:.. .. Darrin in chitown bumper checkin the foe..
> *


with the cutty with big ass tires?you all don't respect that remember. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 8 2009, 02:05 PM~15302792
> *with the cutty with big ass tires?you all don't respect that remember. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn you talk a good load of shit dont you!!! :uh:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

its funny fabian we do what we do and no love lol. we did the circus shit, still crushin everyone with our impalas and still fools acting funny


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)




----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats good Jimmy, going to vegas


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no homie, i got some shit going on here cant go this year


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 8 2009, 10:57 AM~15302732
> *jimmy your boys in here don't respect that car?just like they don't respect ours or anyone elses on the westcoast.  Thay are happy having clean shit that hops 40. :roflmao: and most not even 40. :0  :biggrin:
> *


man dude you wasn't liked when you was little was you :loco:do you need a patt on your back or something, real G's don't run their mouths all the time, just let the cars talk


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 8 2009, 11:33 AM~15303071
> *no homie, i got some shit going on here cant go this year
> *


thats cool, ill drink acouple for you :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Its not mosthated ... Its biggesthater... He wants respect but won't show any ... And jimmy's got respect from me.. He builds bad ass clean impalas.. But I've never heard him talk shit to singles with a double.. And no I'm faaaaar from a G.. I jus respect true ones..... And what you laughin bout big tires for at the time it got inches... I dunno kinna like weight does ? And dare I say 14's .. .. Again sorry switch ..


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 8 2009, 11:36 AM~15303092
> *thats cool, ill drink acouple for you :biggrin:
> *


im so mad we arent going so drink alot for me. and thanks bob and i dont give a fuck anymore im calling out whoever thinks they wanna hop :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 8 2009, 09:01 AM~15301769
> *hey switch we got a single pump doing pretty good  :biggrin: oh yeah and a couple world championships
> 
> 
> ...


 ok thats cool!! but i said fabian or his brother cant do :0 it! that what was said!!!!!!. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I can dig it


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 8 2009, 10:57 AM~15302732
> *jimmy your boys in here don't respect that car?just like they don't respect ours or anyone elses on the westcoast.  Thay are happy having clean shit that hops 40. :roflmao: and most not even 40. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 8 2009, 11:30 AM~15303041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 8 2009, 09:01 AM~15301769
> *hey switch we got a single pump doing pretty good  :biggrin: oh yeah and a couple world championships
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks suck to me!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 8 2009, 12:35 PM~15303082
> *man dude you wasn't liked when you was little was you :loco:do you need a patt on your back or something, real G's don't run their mouths all the time, just let the cars talk
> *


I agree with this! You Take Fabian out this topic and its actually a GREAT topic!
This was ment to show and pay respects to some of the pioneers of this shit past and present. Some are still with us, and some have left us too early.
Respects were payed to guys from everywhere and a number of different car clubs!
For some reason Fabian likes chasing down switch man like a stalking fan and always has something to say!
My homie Jimmy from the "D", Man homie, you know I got nothing BUT respect for you my *****!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 8 2009, 01:18 PM~15303940
> *:0 looks suck to me!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 8 2009, 01:18 PM~15303940
> *:0 looks suck to me!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


no homie see me still leaning thats coming down. no doubt about it, it has been stuck, depends on how drunk i am when im hitting it lolololol


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 8 2009, 12:05 PM~15302792
> *with the cutty with big ass tires?you all don't respect that remember. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That Cutty busted your guys Monte 
ls Hoppers azz With CCE Pumps hahahahahaha..................... :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:wave: SS Somebody has to be MOSTHATED......... :biggrin: 

FABIN IS THE MOST TALKED ABOUT DUDE ON LAYITLOW............(MAN I HATE THAT GUY)........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 8 2009, 12:27 PM~15303488
> *im so mad we arent going so drink alot for me. and thanks bob and i dont give a fuck anymore im calling out whoever thinks they wanna hop :biggrin:
> *


can i get a hop jimmy :biggrin: 



drinks on you though lol


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

to all the REAL O.G i got mad respect to them........
and they no who they are


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INDIVIDUALS~317, 61bckbmbr

Speaking of OG's......here is 1 .....What up D


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

wow where has this topic gone. whats up John, whats up Jimmy, got mad respect for both of yall john for taking non traditional hoppers and making them hop, might not bang the bumper all the time but had the ss and the lac swingin, and jimmy for building some nice shit and reppin my old home away from home the D to the fullest, I dont get up there as much as I used to but damn I used to be up there alot, I used to tear 94 up. I remember when you first started when nate had the show and I got paid and yall didn't, and that show was the last time anyone saw david and reuban from reds, they were actually on the run then.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Oct 8 2009, 09:44 PM~15306778
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: INDIVIDUALS~317, 61bckbmbr
> 
> ...


whats up dr. trevis, another place I used to be all the damn time INDY. dam I miss the midwest. My yellow 64 is there somewhere floating around.


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Sep 14 2009, 10:39 AM~15076055
> *BUT KEEP IT 100 HOMIE, IT COME FROM THE WESTKOAST, JUST LIKE GANGBANGIN(<span style=\'color:blue\'>CRIPS, DAMUS, SA's), LOWRIDING AND SOFORTH....NO ONE WAS SAYIN OR DOIN WHAT WE DO, UNTIL WE SHARED IT WITH THE WORLD, ITS PEOPLE IN JAPAN TRYIN TO DO WHAT WE DO, LOOK AT THE RAPPER LIL WAYNE, HE'S NOT A DAMU....SO HOW CAN U OR ANYBODY TAKE WHATS OURS & CHANGE IT TO SOMTHIN ESLE, U CANT...JUST LIKE THA HOMIE </span>CHINA MAN SAID, IT IS WHAT IT IS....WITH OUT BEENIN IN LA OR CALI BASED CAR CLUBS MOST WOULDNT BE ABLE TO RIDE ON THE WEST WITHOUT HAVING PROBLEMS IN THE STREETS.......THA G's BEFORE YALL MADE IT POSSABLE FOR YALL TO DO THAT WITH THEM PLAQUES AND SHIT, WITHOUT THEM, ON THE WEST U NOT MAY, BUT WILL HAVE PROBLEMS.....[/color]
> *




If you ask me that is some real shit I repect all that cali shit Damus y Crips and I know about the history of it all I'm not a gang member never have or will be I have some friends that are DAMU and were born into it I had a choice away from it though but I feel it's so disrepectful for these little white suburban kids with there honda civic's throwing up gang signs saying there crips or bloods

Being a Hispanic male from poverty and the life drugs gangs and crime that I tryed to break free of that is a total fucking slap in the face for me my father's struggle my grandpa's and any black or hispanic that has or is in the struggle

To me it is a cali thing but it's more of a chicano or hispanic and black thing a hood thing or the Idea of comeing from nothing if you think about it cuz even if lowriding never started in cali it whould of started somewhere chicago houston wherever blacks and mexicans whould have took the old beat up cars in there nabiorhood most people overlooked and build lowriders out of them

There's a level of respect you guys out there deserve across the board because thats apart of your herritage just like white people should respect us I'm not beeing racest I'm just saying what right do you have telling me that I shouldn't be in lowriding when this is my herritidge and it's in my blood and this is something you got into now to me it's all love alot of white lowriders infulinced me and inspire me

I'm just speaking the truth


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 8 2009, 10:20 PM~15308302
> *If you ask me that is some real shit I repect all that cali shit Damus y Crips and I know about the history of it all I'm not a gang member never have or will be I have some friends that are DAMU and were born into it I had a choice away from it though but I feel it's so disrepectful for these little white suburban kids with there honda civic's throwing up gang signs saying there crips or bloods
> 
> Being a Hispanic male from poverty and the life drugs gangs and crime that I tryed to break free of that is a total fucking slap in the face for me my father's struggle my grandpa's and any black or hispanic that has or is in the struggle
> ...


Shut up stupid fuck


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

As far as OG's to me I grew up in the 90's so I whould have to list these people that insired me:

The family from Red's hydraulics

More Bounce Hydraulics

I think Hydroz Custom Hydraulics the guys that built the armainion 4 life

a few more I can't think of right now

And last but by far not least Mando Nunez my role model I saw mando and told myself as a kid I want to be just like him and I never really beleaved I whould be doing business with him on a normal basis and I'm straight up honored

But before my geniration: Ted Well's, Gary May, Box, Bill Haynes and I forgot like frogs or some shit like that and Andys Hydraulics


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2009, 08:26 PM~15253964
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I consider you a OG in my book mabye just not like a tripple OG but the only thing is just getting old as fuck :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 6 2009, 08:48 AM~15281211
> *A homie! Y don't you start a new topic bout weight! Be cuz all my shit is clean! Steet cars no weight to my hopper wit weight! Like I said be 4 this topic is about gees stop crying bout it and get you some ! And don't be mad at who got it!!!!!!!! AND THAT CAME FROM A. GEE!!!!!
> *


What do you consider weight ????


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 8 2009, 09:58 PM~15308681
> *What do you consider weight ????
> *


 ???? What are you talking bout!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 9 2009, 12:11 AM~15309234
> *???? What are you talking bout!!!!
> *


Just ignore this dipshit Switch, hes a fucking hack


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Oct 8 2009, 08:50 PM~15306840
> *whats up dr. trevis, another place I used to be all the damn time INDY. dam I miss the midwest. My yellow 64 is there somewhere floating around.*


:yes: :420: yep letting it rott away and won' t come off of it.

Also that 63 is still around as well.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Oct 8 2009, 11:25 PM~15308353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: AW CUT THE LI'L HOMIE SOME SLACK, HE'S YOUNG AND EXPRESSING HIMSELF :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 8 2009, 11:58 PM~15308681
> *What do you consider weight ????
> *


PM SENT


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Oct 8 2009, 06:37 PM~15306710
> *can i get a hop jimmy  :biggrin:
> drinks on you though lol
> *


lol yeah jon you can get a hop, just bring the 10gs from last time :0 and i will bring the drinks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 8 2009, 09:20 PM~15308302
> *If you ask me that is some real shit I repect all that cali shit Damus y Crips and I know about the history of it all I'm not a gang member never have or will be I have some friends that are DAMU and were born into it I had a choice away from it though but I feel it's so disrepectful for these little white suburban kids with there honda civic's throwing up gang signs saying there crips or bloods
> 
> Being a Hispanic male from poverty and the life drugs gangs and crime that I tryed to break free of that is a total fucking slap in the face for me my father's struggle my grandpa's and any black or hispanic that has or is in the struggle
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera+Oct 8 2009, 11:20 PM~15308302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 9 2009, 12:20 AM~15308302
> *If you ask me that is some real shit I repect all that cali shit Damus y Crips and I know about the history of it all I'm not a gang member never have or will be I have some friends that are DAMU and were born into it I had a choice away from it though but I feel it's so disrepectful for these little white suburban kids with there honda civic's throwing up gang signs saying there crips or bloods
> 
> Being a Hispanic male from poverty and the life drugs gangs and crime that I tryed to break free of that is a total fucking slap in the face for me my father's struggle my grandpa's and any black or hispanic that has or is in the struggle
> ...



Well homie , this ****** don't roll no civic mainly because I'm fat they good in gas.. An I'm proud to be a acting part in "your" heritage  . Thanks for your input ..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 8 2009, 07:57 AM~15300991
> *Ever???  :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Oct 9 2009, 09:54 AM~15311515
> *Well homie , this ****** don't roll no civic mainly because I'm fat they good in gas.. An I'm proud to be a acting part in "your" heritage  . Thanks for your input ..
> *


Naw I have many down as hell friends that are white and has become something thats in there blood too now

But being apart of Lowridering I'm sure you understand the stuggle we went thru

white peolpe will look down and talk shit about drug dealers gang banger boosters jackers and all around goons but people don't understand some of us are born into it and have no choice when your 5 or 6 and your daddy's gone and your mom's a hype and you gotta feed your siblings the ***** on the corner will front you some shit to eat the next day and the big bad dope dealer is the one that pays for the smart brainy one to go to colledge

And you can't talk cuz the irish had there gangs and mafia and payed for there familys schooling with illgal money and the blacks took you in and felt your pain and they seemed to half turned there back the itailans greeks and the jews and thats what this country whas built on tell me where incrance companys came from

and I chould spit so real ass shit but I don't want to turn this topic into a socail studys topic and I'm sorry if I have :biggrin:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 9 2009, 07:33 AM~15310520
> *PM SENT
> *


Naw I know what weight is I consider Lead back bumpers and gas tanks and shit cheating when your going up against someone competing and then talking shit about the guy who isn't

But if you do it and go ain't this shit cool and laugfh sure it's a different story


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 9 2009, 11:47 AM~15312353
> *Naw I have many down as hell friends that are white and has become something thats in there blood too now
> 
> But being apart of Lowridering I'm sure you understand the stuggle we went thru
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 9 2009, 11:47 AM~15312353
> *Naw I have many down as hell friends that are white and has become something thats in there blood too now
> 
> But being apart of Lowridering I'm sure you understand the stuggle we went thru
> ...


Ok


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 9 2009, 12:47 PM~15312353
> *Naw I have many down as hell friends that are white and has become something thats in there blood too now
> 
> But being apart of Lowridering I'm sure you understand the stuggle we went thru
> ...


It must be hard being such a thug, thanks for kicking your retarded knowledge. Now go kill yourself


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 9 2009, 01:45 PM~15313230
> *
> *



Lost me it's ok :biggrin: :biggrin: 

We should get back to the topic


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 9 2009, 03:41 PM~15313706
> *Lost me it's ok  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> We should get back to the topic
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW lol ... :dunno:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 8 2009, 11:20 PM~15308302
> *If you ask me that is some real shit I repect all that cali shit Damus y Crips and I know about the history of it all I'm not a gang member never have or will be I have some friends that are DAMU and were born into it I had a choice away from it though but I feel it's so disrepectful for these little white suburban kids with there honda civic's throwing up gang signs saying there crips or bloods
> 
> Being a Hispanic male from poverty and the life drugs gangs and crime that I tryed to break free of that is a total fucking slap in the face for me my father's struggle my grandpa's and any black or hispanic that has or is in the struggle
> ...


 :ugh: we got Paco from blood in blood out in the house!! :around:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 9 2009, 04:11 PM~15313465
> *It must be hard being such a thug, thanks for kicking your retarded knowledge. Now go kill yourself
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

And then like the newer G's whould have to be
Todd Land
Yetti
Suburban Swagin
Big Spike
Ron
Rooster
Brent
Dudes from How High hydraulics

and I know I'm forgeting somebody too show and go is a OG by the way


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 9 2009, 01:47 PM~15312353
> *colledge
> *


 :|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 9 2009, 05:18 PM~15314788
> *:|
> *


you irish smuck


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 9 2009, 07:20 PM~15314807
> *you irish smuck
> *


Jump around! Jump around! Jump up jump up to get beat down! Everybody jump! :dunno:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 9 2009, 05:18 PM~15314788
> *:|
> *


Naw you don't have to ever gone to colledge but the people that did allowed for every europeain person of desent cuz as they got off the boat in this country they were discriminated againist and like for example the iris got into the middle and upper class without someone in the middle and upper class that was iris to give them those jobs and alot of those businesses were fueled with gangster money

But now a days there's riko statue laws witch are complete bullshit that keeps other minoirty's from haveing businesses to emplyee other minorty's if I have a shit load of capitail floting around I can hire everybody from my neiborhood even if the business in not even bringing enough revinue to pay them the other money will

ask anymother fucker in south central los angles who is reasonsible for the cocaine pumped into the country the us goverment they want us to fucking kill areselfs and who we don't kill turn into crack baby's and they don't want us to do a mother fucking thing positive with the money they want to be able to seize it in liquid or solid forum and us to get right back out there to keep bringing revinue that feeds cops po's judges jails prison's the fucking list goes on and on and why the fuck they call it trapping down south ???????

thank you  

THATS WHY WHEN OBAMA WON WAS ONE OF THE MOTHER FUCKING HAPPYESS DAYS IN MY LIFE CUZ IT GAVE ME HOPE FOR MY PEOPLE AND HOPE FOR THE BLACKS WITCH I FEEL SO DESERVE IT     

Thats some real talk for your ass and I know the real motherfuckers feel me on that one if for those who hates on the shit shows who in are mists is not


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Don't know if this guy is big into the hop game but he has been around for a long time. Had a shop back in the day in Converse, TX. Don't know where he is now but Ernest Tarango left his mark around San Antonio.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 9 2009, 08:53 PM~15315770
> *Naw you don't have to ever gone to colledge but the people that did allowed for every europeain person of desent cuz as they got off the boat in this country they were discriminated againist and like for example the iris got into the middle and upper class without someone in the middle and upper class that was iris to give them those jobs and alot of those businesses were fueled with gangster money
> 
> But now a days there's riko statue laws witch are complete bullshit that keeps other minoirty's from haveing businesses to emplyee other minorty's if I have a shit load of capitail floting around I can hire everybody from my neiborhood even if the business in not even bringing enough revinue to pay them the other money will
> ...


You should quit posting you ignorant fuck.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't read half of what's written , not cause I can't read , but ol dude can't spell.. Blame it on the streets in compton I guess


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Oct 9 2009, 09:34 PM~15316091
> *I can't read half of what's written , not cause I can't read , but ol dude can't spell.. Blame it on the streets in compton I guess
> *


Its the white people who kept him from learning


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Oct 9 2009, 08:34 PM~15316091
> *I can't read half of what's written , not cause I can't read , but ol dude can't spell.. Blame it on the streets in compton I guess
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yeah your right I can't spell worth of shit sorry :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 9 2009, 11:36 PM~15316101
> *Its the white people who kept him from learning
> *


:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 9 2009, 09:53 PM~15315770
> *Naw you don't have to ever gone to colledge but the people that did allowed for every europeain person of desent cuz as they got off the boat in this country they were discriminated againist and like for example the iris got into the middle and upper class without someone in the middle and upper class that was iris to give them those jobs and alot of those businesses were fueled with gangster money
> 
> But now a days there's riko statue laws witch are complete bullshit that keeps other minoirty's from haveing businesses to emplyee other minorty's if I have a shit load of capitail floting around I can hire everybody from my neiborhood even if the business in not even bringing enough revinue to pay them the other money will
> ...


All of that in response to my :| ?
Im just making fun of you for trying to spit your so called "knowledge"..... but you cant spell college. Maybe you should just stop posting... you suck at the internetsssssss...............

This topic has officially gone to shit, lol.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 9 2009, 11:47 AM~15312353
> *Naw I have many down as hell friends that are white and has become something thats in there blood too now
> 
> But being apart of Lowridering I'm sure you understand the stuggle we went thru
> ...


 :angry: man!!who the fuck is this dud???man get of my topic :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 9 2009, 07:53 PM~15315770
> *Naw you don't have to ever gone to colledge but the people that did allowed for every europeain person of desent cuz as they got off the boat in this country they were discriminated againist and like for example the iris got into the middle and upper class without someone in the middle and upper class that was iris to give them those jobs and alot of those businesses were fueled with gangster money
> 
> But now a days there's riko statue laws witch are complete bullshit that keeps other minoirty's from haveing businesses to emplyee other minorty's if I have a shit load of capitail floting around I can hire everybody from my neiborhood even if the business in not even bringing enough revinue to pay them the other money will
> ...


everything you are saying has nothing to do with the topic at hand. we are talking about lowriding. take all that racial crap to off topic. there is a topic called obama wins the nobel peace prize. you would have a field day in that topic.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 9 2009, 07:53 PM~15315770
> *Naw you don't have to ever gone to colledge but the people that did allowed for every europeain person of desent cuz as they got off the boat in this country they were discriminated againist and like for example the iris got into the middle and upper class without someone in the middle and upper class that was iris to give them those jobs and alot of those businesses were fueled with gangster money
> 
> But now a days there's riko statue laws witch are complete bullshit that keeps other minoirty's from haveing businesses to emplyee other minorty's if I have a shit load of capitail floting around I can hire everybody from my neiborhood even if the business in not even bringing enough revinue to pay them the other money will
> ...




GOOD THING THEY HAVE YOU TO LOOK UP TO, YOUR EDJUMACATIED.....YOUR IGNORANCE IS THE REASON FOR "OPPRESSION" 

DONT TRIP THOUGH HOMIE, OBAMA WILL EDUCATE YOU FREE OF CHARGE :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW.. MANN!! :around: NO NEED FOR ME TO COMMENT.. ANYWAY, HOW WAS VEGAS YALL.. I COULD'NT MAKE IT  POST UP THEM G's :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

X2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 13 2009, 01:48 PM~15340183
> *WOW.. MANN!! :around: NO NEED FOR ME TO COMMENT.. ANYWAY, HOW WAS VEGAS YALL.. I COULD'NT MAKE IT   POST UP THEM G's :biggrin:
> *


I beat a G. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2009, 07:03 AM~15364058
> *I beat a G. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man get out of here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 15 2009, 08:49 PM~15367544
> *man get out of here!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: came out there and did that.Can you buy that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Out of nowhere comes 1968 Riviera's Aarm picture


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:rofl:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vintage Valadez_@Oct 9 2009, 09:03 PM~15315835
> *Don't know if this guy is big into the hop game but he has been around for a long time.  Had a shop back in the day in Converse, TX.  Don't know where he is now but Ernest Tarango left his mark around San Antonio.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vintage Valadez_@Oct 9 2009, 10:03 PM~15315835
> *Don't know if this guy is big into the hop game but he has been around for a long time.  Had a shop back in the day in Converse, TX.  Don't know where he is now but Ernest Tarango left his mark around San Antonio.
> *


he is in midland tx now.......he's no longer lowriding he's building 2 door vert crysler 300's now.....but i heard he put together sum bangers in tha day


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 22 2009, 04:51 PM~15437686
> *Out of nowhere comes 1968 Riviera's Aarm picture
> 
> 
> ...


that fuckin pic crackes me up everytime


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

i thought Ernest Tarrango was from San Angelo.

cobra


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2009, 08:03 AM~15364058
> *I beat a G. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AFTER LOOKING AT THIS VIDEO 3 TA 4 TIMES U GOT THAT FABIAN!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 27 2009, 04:08 PM~15480265
> *AFTER LOOKING AT THIS VIDEO 3 TA 4 TIMES U GOT THAT FABIAN!!
> *


You know it homie. :biggrin: the 64 looked good out there last weekend.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 22 2009, 04:51 PM~15437686
> *Out of nowhere comes 1968 Riviera's Aarm picture
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2009, 05:50 PM~15484461
> *You know it homie. :biggrin: the 64 looked good out there last weekend.
> *


THANKZ :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 27 2009, 09:08 AM~15480265
> *AFTER LOOKING AT THIS VIDEO 3 TA 4 TIMES U GOT THAT FABIAN!!
> *


he got that by far  . but i think the winner is who ever scream more, and has the most groupies :biggrin: take a loss


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 9 2009, 11:21 PM~15316511
> *All of that in response to my  :|  ?
> Im just making fun of you for trying to spit your so called "knowledge"..... but you cant spell college. Maybe you should just stop posting... you suck at the internetsssssss...............
> 
> ...


Oh' shit...lol! My boy J going in! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 13 2009, 02:24 PM~15067365
> *DEFINITION OF "OG": an ORIGINAL: an ORIGINAL WHO SETS A NEW TREND: 1 OF THE 1st ONES TO DO IT: THE 1st TO TRY SOMETHING AND SETS THE STANDARD FOR "OTHERS TO FOLLOW"
> 
> 1. ERNEST HOUSE (RIP)
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

And da brothers Augie with the 61 and Raul Gomez with Malo Monte (dancer) Pro Hopper Equipped... Old School G's :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Whats up ChinaMan :wave: :wave:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 22 2009, 05:51 PM~15437686
> *Out of nowhere comes 1968 Riviera's Aarm picture
> 
> 
> ...


Has every1 notice that 68 Riveras wasn't been back on here, why because the muthfucker made a FOUL of HIMSELF talk all that stupid law and shit when the TOPIC IS <span style=\'color:red\'>PUTO!!!!!! What up Switchman LA. and how the hopper.. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

G'Z IN THE HOP GAME.. ME MAWFUCCA!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

WHO KNOW'S WHERE JR BATTS IS?.. DID HE EVER GET OUT OF PRISON?


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

PROPS SWITCH


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@May 17 2011, 02:54 PM~20572204
> *PROPS SWITCH
> *



IM THROW MY NAME IN THE HAT IVE BEEN DOING MY THANG FOR A FEW YEARS NOW DO I QUALIFY FOR THIS TOPIC JUST ASKING


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@May 18 2011, 02:10 PM~20579657
> *IM THROW MY NAME IN THE HAT IVE BEEN DOING MY THANG FOR A FEW YEARS NOW DO I QUALIFY FOR THIS TOPIC JUST ASKING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHUKET (Jan 27, 2009)

WHAT A BOUT VMAX


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@May 17 2011, 01:54 PM~20572204
> *PROPS SWITCH
> *


Hell yea that dude rught there be putin it down never met him but in all the vids I've seen. And car shows I've been to.....that dude always klown...and always eating some thing.. :biggrin: TTMFT for this topic


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@May 17 2011, 02:54 PM~20572204
> *PROPS SWITCH
> *


THATS RIGHT!!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Nov 6 2009, 04:18 PM~15585427
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> And da brothers Augie with the 61 and Raul Gomez with Malo Monte (dancer) Pro Hopper Equipped... Old School G's :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: Yes sir Lugos Hydraulics that Monte still around Gomez bros are legends in lowriding


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@May 18 2011, 04:10 PM~20579657
> *IM THROW MY NAME IN THE HAT IVE BEEN DOING MY THANG FOR A FEW YEARS NOW DO I QUALIFY FOR THIS TOPIC JUST ASKING
> *


GOTTA BE IN THE GAME 20 YRS +


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 20 2011, 04:23 AM~20591709
> *GOTTA BE IN THE GAME 20 YRS +
> *



I CAN RESPECT THAT


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 19 2011, 11:23 PM~20591129
> *:thumbsup: Yes sir Lugos Hydraulics that Monte still around Gomez bros are legends in lowriding
> *


I gotta agree in 2003 and some of 2004 Augie and myself on the switch of his 61 went on the Low rider tour and won Portland,phoenix ,Houston,sandiego,Fontana, Denver,san Francisco,and of course the Las Vegas super show setting a record and re setting it at every show to get a 500.00 bonus plus winning 750.00 and if it was back to back shows a double up....Everywhere we went the best would come out and we would still win ...I'm sure when we pulled up in Houston shortys didn't think we would come from oxanard Ca to take the $$$$$ at this time Augie had been in the game since the 80s with his brother Raul who to this date is the best switchman on a dancer....shortly after this the hopping game changed big time I started noticing guys who weren't Doing shit started doing big inches not by the knowledge of building a good car but by loading the trunk up with weight ....and that's where we are today...a lot of these guys mentioned never did anything when rules were involved .....sorry that's the truth ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 21 2011, 07:06 PM~20601123
> *I gotta agree in 2003 and some of 2004  Augie and  myself on the switch of his 61 went on the Low rider tour and won Portland,phoenix ,Houston,sandiego,Fontana, Denver,san Francisco,and of course the Las Vegas super show setting a record and re setting it at every show to get a 500.00 bonus plus winning 750.00 and if it was back to back shows a double up....Everywhere we went the best would come out and we would still win ...I'm sure when we pulled up in Houston shortys didn't think we would come from oxanard Ca to take the $$$$$ at this time Augie had been in the game since the 80s with his brother Raul who to this date is the best switchman on a dancer....shortly after this the hopping game changed big time I started noticing guys who weren't    Doing shit started doing big inches not by the knowledge of building a good car but by loading the trunk up with weight ....and that's where we are today...a lot of these guys mentioned never did anything when rules were involved .....sorry that's the truth ...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 13 2009, 02:24 PM~15067365
> *DEFINITION OF "OG": an ORIGINAL: an ORIGINAL WHO SETS A NEW TREND: 1 OF THE 1st ONES TO DO IT: THE 1st TO TRY SOMETHING AND SETS THE STANDARD FOR "OTHERS TO FOLLOW"
> 
> 1. ERNEST HOUSE (RIP)
> ...


to me it was meme(LOCOS HYDRAULICS),tony(LOCOS IV LIFE HYDRALICS),and ernie(south central hydraulics) if you knew meme befor he had his shop you must of known tony from"LOCOS IV LIFE" he's the one who had the 80's malibu collection black malibu with muraled quarter's dancer slaping bumper..80 candy malibu slaping bumper..and last but not least the green malibu wagon single pump..this wagon was serving fools left and right out in terminal island and crensaw .....R.I.P tony from LOCOS IV LIFE he would of still been doing it to this day...
for those who remember his shop was on broadway and 62


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

JOSE FROM DOWN LOW NEEDS HIS PROPS HE IS BEHIND THE SEANE BUT BUILT THEM HOPPERS THAT USE TO FLIP AND WAS LOCOS BACK IN THE DAYS


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> IM THROW MY NAME IN THE HAT IVE BEEN DOING MY THANG FOR A FEW YEARS NOW DO I QUALIFY FOR THIS TOPIC JUST ASKING


ha ha no juan !! you got to hop your own car!!! lol


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

SWITCHMANLA said:


> ha ha no juan !! you got to hop your own car!!! lol


 :inout::inout:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


SWITCHMANLA said:


> ha ha no juan !! you got to hop your own car!!! lol


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO ALL THOSE NAMES..
SWITCHMAN U ALWAYS HAVE AND ALWAYS WILL BE A G IN MY EYES. U MIGHT NOT KNOW IT BUT U INSPIRED ALOT OF RIDAZ FROM DIEGO TO DO WHAT IT DO. NOT JUST ON VHS BUT IN PERSON. U ARE THE TRUE CITY TO CITY RIDA TO THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW!!! ,PACMAN,FUBU,V-MAX, AND OTHER L.A RIDAZ I USE TO LUV WATCHING ON THEM YOUNG HOG TAPES. 
NOW LET ME PAY HOMAGE TO THOSE FROM MY CITY THAT PUT THIS HOPPIN SHIT IN ME.. ROB TURNER,BIG G,BIG DADDY,KEITH DUNN,BIG CHAIO,EDDIE,LAFFETTE,HEAVY D,LIL BANDIT (RIP),BIG T,BIG MIKE,BIRD THE LIST CAN GO ON AND ON. MUCH RESPECT HOMIES, GOD BLESS ALL AND THANK YOU FOR CREATING A HOPPIN FACTOR/ GURU!!!!*


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

NEED REAL SACO MOTORS? 818 471-5820


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

JUST2C said:


> NEED REAL SACO MOTORS? 818 471-5820
> View attachment 324765


real?? u posted in another thread this 


JUST2C said:


> View attachment 324764
> WATCH OUT 4 FAKE SACO'S!


???????


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Mideast said:


> real?? u posted in another thread this
> 
> 
> ???????


WOULD BE FUCKED UP IF A ***** WAS TO SWITCH CASINGS


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:yessad::yessad::yessad:


187PURE said:


> WOULD BE FUCKED UP IF A ***** WAS TO SWITCH CASINGS


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO ALL THOSE NAMES..
> SWITCHMAN U ALWAYS HAVE AND ALWAYS WILL BE A G IN MY EYES. U MIGHT NOT KNOW IT BUT U INSPIRED ALOT OF RIDAZ FROM DIEGO TO DO WHAT IT DO. NOT JUST ON VHS BUT IN PERSON. U ARE THE TRUE CITY TO CITY RIDA TO THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW!!! ,PACMAN,FUBU,V-MAX, AND OTHER L.A RIDAZ I USE TO LUV WATCHING ON THEM YOUNG HOG TAPES.
> NOW LET ME PAY HOMAGE TO THOSE FROM MY CITY THAT PUT THIS HOPPIN SHIT IN ME.. ROB TURNER,BIG G,BIG DADDY,KEITH DUNN,BIG CHAIO,EDDIE,LAFFETTE,HEAVY D,LIL BANDIT (RIP),BIG T,BIG MIKE,BIRD THE LIST CAN GO ON AND ON. MUCH RESPECT HOMIES, GOD BLESS ALL AND THANK YOU FOR CREATING A HOPPIN FACTOR/ GURU!!!!*


 yup


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:WELL SAID


FA SHO RIDAZ said:


> *MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO ALL THOSE NAMES..
> SWITCHMAN U ALWAYS HAVE AND ALWAYS WILL BE A G IN MY EYES. U MIGHT NOT KNOW IT BUT U INSPIRED ALOT OF RIDAZ FROM DIEGO TO DO WHAT IT DO. NOT JUST ON VHS BUT IN PERSON. U ARE THE TRUE CITY TO CITY RIDA TO THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW!!! ,PACMAN,FUBU,V-MAX, AND OTHER L.A RIDAZ I USE TO LUV WATCHING ON THEM YOUNG HOG TAPES.
> NOW LET ME PAY HOMAGE TO THOSE FROM MY CITY THAT PUT THIS HOPPIN SHIT IN ME.. ROB TURNER,BIG G,BIG DADDY,KEITH DUNN,BIG CHAIO,EDDIE,LAFFETTE,HEAVY D,LIL BANDIT (RIP),BIG T,BIG MIKE,BIRD THE LIST CAN GO ON AND ON. MUCH RESPECT HOMIES, GOD BLESS ALL AND THANK YOU FOR CREATING A HOPPIN FACTOR/ GURU!!!!*


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

pump man -- travelin man -- ragtop ralph -- GARY MAY --- BOX -- leapin lonnie --- del dog -- mark spankil -- that dude from compton in 89 that hit 38 in double pump with the convetible 64. just to name a few. back when hoppin was hoppin.


----------

